# Tour de los Padres 2022



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Fresh thread for 2022 here. 

website here: TOUR DE LOS PADRES


----------



## IanPeace (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you Erin! Already fired up for 2022!


----------



## Navitron3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

Super interested in this route. Wondering how feasible either route would be on a gravel bike with 50mm tires. Hard I'm sure but is it just crazy? For reference I've done the Big Bear Loop route from the site on the same setup and would say it was very close to my limit for a 1 day ride fully loaded with gear but I have no regrets doing it. A proper MTB is on my wishlist but not sure I'll pull the trigger by the spring. 

BTW It looks like the route links were removed from the site BTW, not sure if it is intentional


----------



## IanPeace (Mar 11, 2021)

EC. I'm set for a good outing with some pieces of the loop. I talked to a very nice guy at Rancho Oso who welcomed me to well water from their spigots. Now I have a question about water at Ozena Fire Station near the intersection of Hwy 33 and Lockwood Valley Rd. Is there water there? Do I need permission to access it?


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> Fresh thread for 2022 here.
> 
> website here: TOUR DE LOS PADRES


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Erin, what does "The 2022 routes could be similar or quite different!" Come on now be nice!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Several riders have completed both routes on a rigid bike, I don't think anyone has used a gravel bike, but it would not be impossible.

Last years routes on on the website for planning purposes.

Last time I checked (July of this year) the public water spigot right at the trailhead at Ozena Firestation was working. But if it is not working, there is a wood box against the first building with a working spigot in it (you have to look for it, it is not very obvious). If you see a firefighter, you should ask permission to use that spigot. 

2022 routes could be similar or quite different, depending on how much more scouting can be done between now and April!


----------



## jr.sulky (Feb 3, 2021)

Navitron3000 said:


> Super interested in this route. Wondering how feasible either route would be on a gravel bike with 50mm tires. Hard I'm sure but is it just crazy? For reference I've done the Big Bear Loop route from the site on the same setup and would say it was very close to my limit for a 1 day ride fully loaded with gear but I have no regrets doing it. A proper MTB is on my wishlist but not sure I'll pull the trigger by the spring.
> 
> BTW It looks like the route links were removed from the site BTW, not sure if it is intentional


A buddy of mine has explored most of that whole area on his SC Stigmata, 650x47 or 50 something. It's definitely gravel bike territory.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Erin, if I remember correctly, to register we simply need to join this thread? Either way, I’m in again and plan to show up on time with my tracker working😜. I also plan on getting some sleep the night before our departure, riding a faster pace and pushing through some more dark hours. Chorro Grande? Thanks. -Braden


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Registration will be available a few weeks before the start. Lol, yes I am hoping you can start with the group this year instead of 15 minutes behind everyone! I will be riding the proper route next year too.


----------



## PL Scott (May 29, 2014)

I may try again but planning on riding across Arizona in late April.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Erin, I am dying to know if your route has taken any new twist.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hopefully will have an update by early next week!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Erin, do you know what condition Santa Cruz Trail is in? I know Sage or others were working on it, and thought I heard it was pretty much rideable but some comments say there is still a 1/4 to 1/2 mile washout.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

I rode SC trail in May of last year and it’s riding pretty nice! Sage and lpfa did a great job bringing that trail back to life. It’s not the same trail it was back in 2015, the lower section has been partially rerouted, and there is the shale slide area upper midway, but that section always required some hiking, even before the Rey Fire.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

nancyrides said:


> Erin, I am dying to know if your route has taken any new twist.


It looks like we have a new route for this year! HUGE PROPS to Brian and Janet from Atascadero for their great scoutings throughout the Northern Los Padres. This would not be happening without all the hours they put into this! Topher and I checked out some other areas over the past 2 weekends as well, and so far everything is a thumbs up. Its been a team effort putting this together. There are still some small segments that need to be scouted, but below is a draft version of what the route will look like. Do I wish there was more dirt? Yes, but its about the same statistics as last years proper route, which is 60% dirt/ 40% paved. Starting at Arroyo Seco Campground (near Greenfield) and ending in Santa Barbara. If you are lucky, you just might get chased by a bear and an elephant seal on the same trip!

Also, JR.Sulky will be taking over the tour route this year, so hopefully he will have some updates to share soon on that route.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks interesting! Can't wait to see the detail. That will be a hell of a shuttle!


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> It looks like we have a new route for this year! HUGE PROPS to Brian and Janet from Atascadero for their great scoutings throughout the Northern Los Padres. This would not be happening without all the hours they put into this! Topher and I checked out some other areas over the past 2 weekends as well, and so far everything is a thumbs up. Its been a team effort putting this together. There are still some small segments that need to be scouted, but below is a draft version of what the route will look like. Do I wish there was more dirt? Yes, but its about the same statistics as last years proper route, which is 60% dirt/ 40% paved. Starting at Arroyo Seco Campground (near Greenfield) and ending in Santa Barbara. If you are lucky, you just might get chased by a bear and an elephant seal on the same trip!
> 
> Also, JR.Sulky will be taking over the tour route this year, so hopefully he will have some updates to share soon on that route.
> 
> View attachment 1965842


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Wow! this is exciting! I cant believe its all the way up to Big Sur!


----------



## Nruizo (Feb 24, 2021)

WOW! This new route looks amazing! Great work!

I am going to have to ITT this year (friend decided to ruin my plans and plan his wedding on the 9th.. ) and will be missing out on all the group fun.
Gonna try to go check out some of the northern sections in the next few weeks.


----------



## Scott M (Apr 19, 2016)

This route looks amazing! For those who haven't ridden from Arroyo Seco, you're in for a treat. 

I've had my eye on Tour de Los Padres for several years, and 2022 might be my year to do it. Sadly I won't be able to make the group start. 

Couple questions: I may have a window to do this at the end of February, will the route be finalized by then for an early season ITT?

And with this new route, would a gravel bike be a good choice? 650b, 47mm, dropper?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

There is a good chance of the route being finalized by end of February if the good weather continues. There are a few more small segments that still need to be checked out.


----------



## whatirideby (12 mo ago)

This looks nice.. time to ramp up the miles! It will be good to see you all again!

Lynne




ec_duz_it said:


> It looks like we have a new route for this year! HUGE PROPS to Brian and Janet from Atascadero for their great scoutings throughout the Northern Los Padres. This would not be happening without all the hours they put into this! Topher and I checked out some other areas over the past 2 weekends as well, and so far everything is a thumbs up. Its been a team effort putting this together. There are still some small segments that need to be scouted, but below is a draft version of what the route will look like. Do I wish there was more dirt? Yes, but its about the same statistics as last years proper route, which is 60% dirt/ 40% paved. Starting at Arroyo Seco Campground (near Greenfield) and ending in Santa Barbara. If you are lucky, you just might get chased by a bear and an elephant seal on the same trip!
> 
> Also, JR.Sulky will be taking over the tour route this year, so hopefully he will have some updates to share soon on that route.
> 
> View attachment 1965842


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi folks, 
I'm trying to get the ball rolling for a TDLP mtb jersey for our participants this year. If I order from Voler (Grover Beach yeehaw!) We need to commit to 25 pieces minimum if we are gonna order through the longer/cheaper route. It'd be about $50 for a long sleeve mtb jersey. I'm not looking to make money off of this, so it's a wholesale price here. Here's the art I have so far. The contact person at Voler said if we act fast we can probably have these out before our start date, but I can also mail them out after... lemme know as soon as ya can! Trying to get a yay or nay on this by next week.


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Hallie! I'm in for a $50 shirt  Looks great. The trail looks so smooth...


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Hallie said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm trying to get the ball rolling for a TDLP mtb jersey for our participants this year. If I order from Voler (Grover Beach yeehaw!) We need to commit to 25 pieces minimum if we are gonna order through the longer/cheaper route. It'd be about $50 for a long sleeve mtb jersey. I'm not looking to make money off of this, so it's a wholesale price here. Here's the art I have so far. The contact person at Voler said if we act fast we can probably have these out before our start date, but I can also mail them out after... lemme know as soon as ya can! Trying to get a yay or nay on this by next week.
> View attachment 1967334


Hi Hallie, I would like a shirt


----------



## quentin_williams (11 mo ago)

Hi Hallie, I am in for a shirt.


----------



## lizzofoshizzo (11 mo ago)

Hi Hallie, I am in for a shirt too!!!!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi Hallie, sorry I didn’t see this sooner, I’m in!


Hallie said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm trying to get the ball rolling for a TDLP mtb jersey for our participants this year. If I order from Voler (Grover Beach yeehaw!) We need to commit to 25 pieces minimum if we are gonna order through the longer/cheaper route. It'd be about $50 for a long sleeve mtb jersey. I'm not looking to make money off of this, so it's a wholesale price here. Here's the art I have so far. The contact person at Voler said if we act fast we can probably have these out before our start date, but I can also mail them out after... lemme know as soon as ya can! Trying to get a yay or nay on this by next week.
> View attachment 1967334


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

whatirideby said:


> This looks nice.. time to ramp up the miles! It will be good to see you all again!
> 
> Lynne


Hey EC, I’ve been checking periodically to see if you got the new route up, but forgot to check this thread. Wish I would have seen it sooner…I could have helped with the scouting. Let me know if I can still help? I happen to have a potential project in Southern Big Sur and will be up there a lot over the next few weeks and would love to be of help if needed. I rode from Carmel to Ragged Point via Arroyo Secco/ Indians/ N. Ferguson/ S. ridge Rd as a training mission for last years TDLP. Epic, but I got it really hot, over a 100 degrees! Did you squeeze the Prewitt ridge decent in??? I’m really curious to see the route through my backyard, Poly Canyon/TV Tower rd? Exciting, thanks!
Looks like I might be able to sleep in my own bed on night 1, or 2😜.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Braden said:


> Hey EC, I’ve been checking periodically to see if you got the new route up, but forgot to check this thread. Wish I would have seen it sooner…I could have helped with the scouting. Let me know if I can still help? I happen to have a potential project in Southern Big Sur and will be up there a lot over the next few weeks and would love to be of help if needed. I rode from Carmel to Ragged Point via Arroyo Secco/ Indians/ N. Ferguson/ S. ridge Rd as a training mission for last years TDLP. Epic, but I got it really hot, over a 100 degrees! Did you squeeze the Prewitt ridge decent in??? I’m really curious to see the route through my backyard, Poly Canyon/TV Tower rd? Exciting, thanks!
> Looks like I might be able to sleep in my own bed on night 1, or 2😜.


Hi Braden, I actually sent you a message a month or so ago with a few questions, maybe you never got it! I was wondering if the Estero Bluff trails are legal for bikes. Based on the signage there and state parks website I believe the answer is no bikes allowed there?

I plan on posting the “almost final” 95% complete route tomorrow so you can review it and let me know if you have any suggestions. And yes there are some short segments that would be great for you to check out!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Hi Braden, I actually sent you a message a month or so ago with a few questions, maybe you never got it! I was wondering if the Estero Bluff trails are legal for bikes. Based on the signage there and state parks website I believe the answer is no bikes allowed there?
> 
> I plan on posting the “almost final” 95% complete route tomorrow so you can review it and let me know if you have any suggestions. And yes there are some short segments that would be great for you to check out!


Dang, I definitely missed that email, sorry about that! So I’m pretty sure a couple of the bluff trail entrances have no bike signs posted, however we all ride our bikes on them with no issues. You can’t really access them until a few miles North of Cayucos, then you hit town and another short section of bluff trail can get you from the South end of Cayucos to the North end of Morro Bay, but it looks like you probably have us going East before MB? Over Hwy 46? I would suggest cutting East on Old Creek Rd(5 miles pavement) in Cayucos to Santa Rita rd(15-20 miles of nice dirt/gravel) into Templeton, Atascadero…
Even better would be Bluff trail to MB, residential to a bike path and then head East up Hwy 41(10ish miles of pavement) to Cerro Alto campground. Hwy 41 has a good shoulder until the last couple miles, but few cyclists like to risk this approach 😜. I’ve done it a few times recently and just pay attention to where the sun is in the sky. From the campground it’s steep single-track up to TV tower Rd which is excellent dirt/gravel to the top of Poly Canyon. Fun single track options into SLO…
I’m excited to see how you get us off the Big Sur ridge and how you get us East off the coast. I’m happy to check stuff out, let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks for your input and help Braden! We will definitely put you to work to confirm some of the segments in your area. Check your private messages on your MTBR.com profile and you should see the messages from me.

The 95% complete 2022 routes are now up on the website here: Ride / Route Info
These are very close but a few minor tweaks might be made before April.

Big thanks to Brian, Janet, Topher, Ben, Joe, Ian, and Julie for their scouting efforts this year! 

Also big props to Nancy, she was able to find a guy who can handle the shuttle. Tentative price is $100 per person from Santa Barbara to Arroyo Seco Campground, but that depends on how many people take the shuttle. $100 sounded very reasonable for a drive that is well over 3 hours long. We will see if he can handle the tour shuttle too the following day. We will take deposits soon to insure a spot on the shuttle, more to come on that.

Looking forward to seeing what Hallie comes up with for this years attire!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Thanks for your input and help Braden! We will definitely put you to work to confirm some of the segments in your area. Check your private messages on your MTBR.com profile and you should see the messages from me.
> 
> The 95% complete 2022 routes are now up on the website here: Ride / Route Info
> These are very close but a few minor tweaks might be made before April.
> ...


Sweet, Thanks All!


----------



## whatirideby (12 mo ago)

ec_duz_it said:


> Thanks for your input and help Braden! We will definitely put you to work to confirm some of the segments in your area. Check your private messages on your MTBR.com profile and you should see the messages from me.
> 
> The 95% complete 2022 routes are now up on the website here: Ride / Route Info
> These are very close but a few minor tweaks might be made before April.
> ...


Nice route Erin and all! Given my inclination to walk by poison oak and get it, I'm mostly concerned about poison oak on the Rinconada Trail!

Erin, Braden - I'm also in the SLO area if you need someone else to help check out pieces. 

Lynne


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

whatirideby said:


> Nice route Erin and all! Given my inclination to walk by poison oak and get it, I'm mostly concerned about poison oak on the Rinconada Trail!
> 
> Erin, Braden - I'm also in the SLO area if you need someone else to help check out pieces.
> 
> Lynne


Good morning Lynne, I’ve been really busy and haven’t had a chance to see what/if Erin needs us to scout, I’ll check here in a bit and let you know. I was in Big Sur yesterday for a meeting and then hiked the Soda Springs loop for the first time in 15 years. It’s pretty rad, definitely a hike with bike at times and unfortunately the 1st .5 miles is rich with Oak!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Braden said:


> Good morning Lynne, I’ve been really busy and haven’t had a chance to see what/if Erin needs us to scout, I’ll check here in a bit and let you know. I was in Big Sur yesterday for a meeting and then hiked the Soda Springs loop for the first time in 15 years. It’s pretty rad, definitely a hike with bike at times and unfortunately the 1st .5 miles is rich with Oak!


A friend of mine that rides The Pozo area frequently said Rinconada is well traveled and Oak is a non issue. He said Fernandez is where you will find it, but avoidable….


----------



## asdbnm (Mar 15, 2021)

Possibly too late, but I'll take a jersey!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

whatirideby said:


> Nice route Erin and all! Given my inclination to walk by poison oak and get it, I'm mostly concerned about poison oak on the Rinconada Trail!
> 
> Erin, Braden - I'm also in the SLO area if you need someone else to help check out pieces.
> 
> Lynne


Good Morning Lynne, I’m curious to see if you rode the network of roads after Santa Rita Rd? I rode it yesterday, really nice, curious to get your take on that cut over!?


----------



## quentin_williams (11 mo ago)

Hi Braden and Lynne,

What are your thoughts on camping off of Santa Rita Rd? I have never been on it. Looking for options to camp close to Templeton. 

Thanks!

Quentin


----------



## Zero Day (11 mo ago)

Hi all, I rode Rinconada Trail last weekend 2/20. The trail is wide with plenty of room to get around the poison oak. The spring at the top of rinconada is drying up with only about 4 inches of water in the basin.
Robert


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

quentin_williams said:


> Hi Braden and Lynne,
> 
> What are your thoughts on camping off of Santa Rita Rd? I have never been on it. Looking for options to camp close to Templeton.
> 
> ...


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Quentin, not great on the climb. It’s private ranching land, fences, cows etc, but of course you can do what you need to do. The downhill side is better. Whale Rock Reservoir is a better option, but ‘technically’ not allowed. There are bathrooms and picnic tables with stealth camp options for sure. Cerro Alto and the next 15 miles lots of options….
Good luck Mate!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

[QUOTE


Braden said:


> Quentin, not great on the climb. It’s private ranching land, fences, cows etc, but of course you can do what you need to do. The downhill side is better. Whale Rock Reservoir is a better option, but ‘technically’ not allowed. There are bathrooms and picnic tables with stealth camp options for sure. Cerro Alto and the next 15 miles lots of options….
> Good luck Mate!


Quentin, the down hill side of Santa Rita has a few stash spots for sure….
="Braden, post: 15559013, member: 903382"]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## quentin_williams (11 mo ago)

Sweet! Thanks for the intel Braden!


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey y’all. Mtb jerseys/shirts are on hold this year. We’re still a pretty small group and so it’s not super economical to be printing a large number, and the smaller ordering situation was gonna put the cost of a mtb jersey in the $75 range. I’m still gonna make a swag piece for participants, it’ll be smaller than a shirt or jersey, but it’ll be free!


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

My school schedule this year is such that I can’t take off Mondays or Fridays so I’m looking to the tour route as an ITT during our spring break 3/22-3/26.
I’m a little concerned about snow up at Mt. Pinos since last year I had a situation in the snow that involved throwing a burrito into the woods, icy feet, hike a bike, and even some tears.

Is there a camera at McGill or somewhere else that we can scope the snow situation especially for the single track sections? Or has anyone been there lately? I’ve seen the weather cam at Frazier Park, doesn’t look super promising right now.

If there’s no snow, great, and if there’s a ton I’m gonna personally blame Joe Sulka.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Swag piece sounds cool Hallie! Here are the snow cams for Mt. Pinos area. Forecast only calls for a few inches of snow for this next storm. And there is very little snow right now below 8,000' elevation thanks to a very dry January and February. WebCam - The Cuddy Valley Cam in Southern California Pine Mountain Club-Mt. Abel WebCam Pine Mountain Club-Mt. Pinos WebCam

Just to update everyone on the route(s). We plan to have *final routes and waypoints by Monday or Tuesday of next week*. There will also be a "single-track heavy" alternate route (that applies to both routes) in the Santa Barbara backcountry, which will be optional for both routes with a time bonus. Some of the backcountry trails are in great shape right now thanks to SAGE and LPFA's efforts over the past few years. 

Also if anyone is interested in a shuttle for either route, please let it be known here *no later than March 20th*. Quote from SB to Arroyo Seco for the proper route was $100 per person plus a recommended tip of 10% to 20%. I don't have a quote for SB to Frazier park for the tour route yet, but I imagine it will be approximately $80 per person plus tip of 10% to 20%. Minimum amount of people is 5 riders per trip. I know there are probably some people out there who probably want to avoid a shuttle due to covid concerns, and that is fine if you want to figure out your own transportation. FYI, if you plan on taking the shuttle please plan on masking up out of respect for others.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

You can also keep an eye on Trailforks ridelogs, or strava if you use that. https://www.trailforks.com/trails/mt-pinos-via-mcgill-trail/ridelogs/ If you click on the dates or "view ridelog" in the list you can see what each person actually rode that day. 

McGill is a pretty popular trail, so if you don't see any recent rides on it then it probably isn't rideable. A good sign would be to see lots of new rides, especially with multiple rides by the same riders.


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm in for the Proper shuttle!
Thanks to Erin & the whole scouting team, Let do this!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Any chance the shuttle can scoop me up on the way North 🤪. I can be right off the exit in Templeton…no worries if not…


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Good question. Yes if anyone needs to be picked up off the 101 Freeway corridor between SB and Greenfield, that can most likely be arranged!


----------



## Scott M (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm liking the changes in the final route -- it's great to see New Cuyama included, since the previous prospect of the final resupply being in Santa Margarita was more than a little intimidating.


----------



## Navitron3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m in for proper shuttle.

looking at hotel vs tent for first night and going to research shuttles from greenfield to arroyo seco. Not 100% on this plan yet but if you are considering the same let me know and I’ll see what I can come up with.

Side note I’m planning to ride a gravel bike with 50mm tires given all the pavement. Anyone with expertience think this is a terrible idea? I don’t know this area at all


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes the final routes and waypoints are up here: Ride / Route Info

I don't think there will be any cue sheets this year unless someone really needs them. All important and pertinent information is in the waypoints/POIs. Optional parts of the route are noted as "optional". And there is a single-track heavy option in the Santa Barbara backcountry towards the end that is applicable to both the proper route and tour route. Thanks to Joey S. for that! 
I just rode Santa Cruz Trail this weekend and its super shredable, except for the shale slide area which requires a quick but slow/careful hike a bike. I also rode the Gibraltar Mine Trail a few weeks ago and the Mono Jungle bypass trail which is a new trail, just completed 2 years ago.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Navitron3000 said:


> I’m in for shuttle.
> 
> looking at hotel vs tent for first night and going to research shuttles from greenfield to arroyo seco. Not 100% on this plan yet but if you are considering the same let me know and I’ll see what I can come up with.
> 
> Side note I’m planning to ride a gravel bike with 50mm tires given all the pavement. Anyone with expertience think this is a terrible idea? I don’t know this area at all


Your golden on that gravel bike in my opinion. I would consider doing the same if I owned one. South Coast Ridge Rd in Big Sur can have some deep moon dust if it doesn't rain. I'm not familiar with the stretch between Turkey Flats and Soda Lake? The 'optional, Single Track Heavy' route looks epic, but also new to me. Otherwise, not a 'terrible' bike choice...


----------



## jr.sulky (Feb 3, 2021)

Navi3k, I wouldn't suggest a gravel bike for the 'Single Track heavy' alternative on a loaded rig, some techy spots could be... interesting. 
Should be a fun alternative for anyone wanting a little more aggro at the end of 350 miles...


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

I'm in for the Proper shuttle! I'd also be grateful for any recommendations on where to park a car near the finish in Santa Barbara.


----------



## Navitron3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

jr.sulky said:


> Navi3k, I wouldn't suggest a gravel bike for the 'Single Track heavy' alternative on a loaded rig, some techy spots could be... interesting.
> Should be a fun alternative for anyone wanting a little more aggro at the end of 350 miles...


Thanks for the heads up. I'm no stranger to 'interesting' situations on a fully loaded gravel bike but after 350 miles, I think I'll do myself a favor and skip the optional section.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Alissa said:


> I'm in for the Proper shuttle! I'd also be grateful for any recommendations on where to park a car near the finish in Santa Barbara.


The Santa Barbara Train station has parking. Or if you want to try for free parking, 500 and 600 block of Bath St. will work. 200 and 300 block of West Cota St. will also work. Technically street parking is 72 hours but they never give you a ticket. They will ticket you if you park on a street sweeping day though, so make sure you read all signage carefully. Each block and each side of the street has different street sweeping days. Also over on the mesa there are a few residential streets that will work too, just don't park right in front of a house. For example, Calle Brevo will work. And do not leave any visible valuables in your car!


----------



## jr.sulky (Feb 3, 2021)

I called the City of SB yesterday, you'll want to park in "Depot Lot" also known as the train station parking lot. It isn't monitored for the foreseeable future, and is free to park for up to 30 days. You'll be within 200 yards of The Brewhouse, easy walking back to the car! They have ~50 spots, so free parking should accommodate everyone.

Ditto on Erin's note, keep any valuables (bike-related anything is a hot ticket theft item downtown right now) well covered and hidden.


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

Navitron3000 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm no stranger to 'interesting' situations on a fully loaded gravel bike but after 350 miles, I think I'll do myself a favor and skip the optional section.


I'm changing out my MTB tires for gravel tires (38mm!) & test it this weekend. I'm riding Ojai Rim Loop (Erins route) Saturday in case anyone wants to join. I'll start at the gate at 6:30AM, but I'm sure if you start later you'll catch up with me. You can recognize me by my red frame bag


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

jr.sulky said:


> I called the City of SB yesterday, you'll want to park in "Depot Lot" also known as the train station parking lot. It isn't monitored for the foreseeable future, and is free to park for up to 30 days. You'll be within 200 yards of The Brewhouse, easy walking back to the car! They have ~50 spots, so free parking should accommodate everyone.
> 
> Ditto on Erin's note, keep any valuables (bike-related anything is a hot ticket theft item downtown right now) well covered and hidden.


I’ve parked there several times now 2-4 days at a time with no issues…


----------



## veganshredder (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey everyone super stoked to join this year after three years of watching from the sidelines! Living in SLO so I'm glad to be biking through some of my favorite camping and riding destinations! Was up at arroyo seco and indians valley this previous weekend and the wildflowers are spectacular. Condors abundant too. Headed out to Carrizo this weekend to camp with some friends just along the route. I'll make sure to update with a flower report!

Also, is there any registration that my homie and I should complete prior to showing up at Arroyo Seco?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Alrighty folks, registration and the tracking map are up and running! All information and links are here: Ride / Route Info

If you are renting a tracking device the deadline for rental SPOT trackers is March 29th.

Also please remember the deadline for the shuttle from Santa Barbara to Arroyo Seco is March 24th (two weeks before the start). Thanks so much to Nancy for coordinating that! If you want on the shuttle please let it be known here.

Also I just wanted to thank all the scouts who checked out portions of the route this year, particularly Brian and Janet. This new route would not be happening without all of you-- Brian, Janet, Topher, Nancy, Julie, Joe, Braden, Ian, Lynne, Ben. Sorry in advance if I forgot someone!

Lastly, if you are not doing your own fundraiser, please strongly consider making a donation to either SAGE Trail Alliance, Los Padres Forest Association or Central Coast Concerned Mountain Bikers
They put in countless hours maintaining and building the trails we love. Please show them some love back!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Do you know what the shuttle timing will likely be? Assuming it will go the afternoon before the start and not super early the morning of, but should confirm 🙂


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Good question, Proper route shuttle will leave April 6th probably 2:30 or 3 pm. Meet at the SB Train Station.

Tour route shuttle I believe will be the same morning of the depart. April 8th at 6:30 am. Joey can provide the exact time and location.


----------



## matt_C (11 mo ago)

I'm interested in any shuttle that happens for the Tour Route. Is there anyone specific that I should contact or is posting to the discussion good enough for now?


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Posting here is good for now. Anyone who wants in on the shuttle will be sent an email with additional info (please make sure you register so we have your email). 

On another note, I have a water update for Hog Pen Spring and Painted Rock area, as I did a backpacking trip there this weekend. Hog Pen is pretty stagnant and gross. The tub has only about 8" of water and it is not appetizing. This shouldn't be a critical water source though, because the cow trough at the cabin near Painted Rock has good flow in and out of the cow trough. The spigots were not working at the cabin. The cow trough is about 30 feet downhill of the cabin and is easy to find. We did not even filter the water there, just make sure you are getting the inflow water and not the green moss. It tasted great.










While on the subject of the Painted Rock area. This is a very sacred area to the Chumash Tribe. It is of course ok to camp at the campground there, and view the pictographs, but please do not ride on any of the rocks there. Please treat this area with the utmost respect!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

I can’t believe cows are allowed to craze that area, what a crime!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Braden said:


> I can’t believe cows are allowed to craze that area, what a crime!


Graze


----------



## whatirideby (12 mo ago)

Erin, sign me up for the Proper Route shuttle. I'd be interested in being picked up around SLO if possible. 

Braden - shall we coordinate a pick-up spot together?


----------



## jr.sulky (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey all Tour Route riders!
Looking to get a commitment head count for the shuttle. It will be on the morning of Friday April 8th, so yes that means an early start of 06:00am depart! Reply to this thread or shoot me a message/email and I'll get you booked for a shuttle from Santa Barbara Train Station to Frazier Park.

Really looking forward to this year's ride, I think the conditions are going to be utterly gorgeous with views aplenty!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

whatirideby said:


> Erin, sign me up for the Proper Route shuttle. I'd be interested in being picked up around SLO if possible.
> 
> Braden - shall we coordinate a pick-up spot together?


Sure thing, I was thinking the Trader Joe’s in Tempelton or right off that exit?


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Erin, What’s the latest date to register if I have my own spot? 

I did a few days out a couple of weeks ago and everything is looking great!


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey everyone, I'm super excited about the new route! However due to work and lack of miles, racing is not on my agenda. I'm hoping to start the new full route this Saturday morning in full on TOUR mode over spring break (not tracking, but I'll report back with any interesting intel!). However, it will be raining (looks to be light, max 0.07 inches in Greenfield, 0.08 in Gorda) Saturday. For those familiar with the starting area: 1) Do I need to be worried about death mud in/after the rain? 2) Can I get away with dispersed car camping near the start/Arroyo Seco Cpgd?

I can't afford to push the start back any later or I won't finish in time... I sure hope to get out there, life's little challenges are at full max right now! Thanks so much to Erin and folks further north for scouting this new exciting option!

~Heather R


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Gregg D said:


> Erin, What’s the latest date to register if I have my own spot?
> 
> I did a few days out a couple of weeks ago and everything is looking great!


wooohooo!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

If you have your own SPOT you could register the day before the depart if desired. 

Come on Heather, just get on the map so we can follow your dot! The first 1.5 days or so should be doable after a rainstorm. The rock up in the northern section is mostly granite, not sandstone, so it appeared to me when I road some of it, that it would hold up good after a storm. This storm does not look like it will bring much, but camping up on South Coast Ridge Road during a storm would probably be super windy. 

I just heard from Emmanuel who just finished the tour route. He saw 7 other guys bikepacking in Ventucopa too. He said Chokecherry Spring is stagnant right now. I have only seen Chokecherry stagnant one other time (I think it was 2015). So that being said, make sure to load up on the good water at the Painted Rock Cabin, in order to get to Bluff Camp without filtering the stagnant water at Chokecherry. Hopefully the storm this weekend will bring fresh water to some of these stagnant springs. Its been super dry this year.


----------



## tvdaelen (Sep 7, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> Fresh thread for 2022 here.
> 
> website here: TOUR DE LOS PADRES


I was planning on doing de Tour option. Do I need to sign up or just show up? I couldn't find any info on this on the website.
Ton


----------



## tvdaelen (Sep 7, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> Fresh thread for 2022 here.
> 
> website here: TOUR DE LOS PADRES





tvdaelen said:


> I was planning on doing de Tour option. Do I need to sign up or just show up? I couldn't find any info on this on the website.
> Ton


Ah, found it. Thanks.





Error - MAProgress


Error: Sorry, this event has finished - you can't join this event anymore




tourdelospadres2022.maprogress.com


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

tvdaelen said:


> Ah, found it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tvdaelen said:


> Ah, found it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Santa Rita rd, and TV tower we’re all time today!!!!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## BradenB (10 mo ago)

jr.sulky said:


> Hey all Tour Route riders!
> Looking to get a commitment head count for the shuttle. It will be on the morning of Friday April 8th, so yes that means an early start of 06:00am depart! Reply to this thread or shoot me a message/email and I'll get you booked for a shuttle from Santa Barbara Train Station to Frazier Park.
> 
> Really looking forward to this year's ride, I think the conditions are going to be utterly gorgeous with views aplenty!


I’m interested in the Tour Route shuttle!
Thanks!


----------



## matt_C (11 mo ago)

jr.sulky said:


> Hey all Tour Route riders!
> Looking to get a commitment head count for the shuttle. It will be on the morning of Friday April 8th, so yes that means an early start of 06:00am depart! Reply to this thread or shoot me a message/email and I'll get you booked for a shuttle from Santa Barbara Train Station to Frazier Park.
> 
> Really looking forward to this year's ride, I think the conditions are going to be utterly gorgeous with views aplenty!


Put me down for the Tour Route shuttle


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Braden said:


> View attachment 1975157
> View attachment 1975158
> 
> View attachment 1975158
> ...


Brayden, when I was out there I crossed this water section on the fallen branch. It was wider and I figured if I fall in its not that high off the ground!😂


----------



## free_maude (Mar 15, 2021)

I thought for sure if I waited until the last minute to post, I would actually be able to follow through with the ride, but alas...life! Including, but not limited to, sending in my brake caliper for repair today. At least it is beautiful out locally and I have a different bike in good enough repair for day rides (but not a long bikepacking trip). Have so much fun everyone, I'll be cheering for you!


----------



## veganshredder (Jul 30, 2017)

veganshredder said:


> Hey everyone super stoked to join this year after three years of watching from the sidelines! Living in SLO so I'm glad to be biking through some of my favorite camping and riding destinations! Was up at arroyo seco and indians valley this previous weekend and the wildflowers are spectacular. Condors abundant too. Headed out to Carrizo this weekend to camp with some friends just along the route. I'll make sure to update with a flower report!


Flowers are looking proper in Carizzo Plain as of 03/12/22. Camped just along the TDLP route on the east side of the valley. Weather was beautiful, dry, and not too windy. Fairly abundant flowers in some areas! Even saw the elusive Pronghorn Antelope. Check out some photos of the area and get hyped!


----------



## sashax (Aug 5, 2005)

ok, guess I'm doing this. Put me in for the Tour route shuttle as well!

Edit: Anyone know whether a Zoleo will work for tracking, or do I need a Spot?


----------



## whatirideby (12 mo ago)

free_maude said:


> Hey everyone, I'm super excited about the new route! However due to work and lack of miles, racing is not on my agenda. I'm hoping to start the new full route this Saturday morning in full on TOUR mode over spring break (not tracking, but I'll report back with any interesting intel!). However, it will be raining (looks to be light, max 0.07 inches in Greenfield, 0.08 in Gorda) Saturday. For those familiar with the starting area: 1) Do I need to be worried about death mud in/after the rain? 2) Can I get away with dispersed car camping near the start/Arroyo Seco Cpgd?
> 
> I can't afford to push the start back any later or I won't finish in time... I sure hope to get out there, life's little challenges are at full max right now! Thanks so much to Erin and folks further north for scouting this new exciting option!
> 
> ~Heather R


Heather,

How many days are you planning in tour mode? I'd be interested to hear your recommendation on bike: cross vs rigid vs full-suspension.

Also, text me when you come through SLO!

Lynne


----------



## whatirideby (12 mo ago)

whatirideby said:


> Heather,
> 
> How many days are you planning in tour mode? I'd be interested to hear your recommendation on bike: cross vs rigid vs full-suspension.
> 
> ...


Never mind, saw your more recent post.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

sashax said:


> ok, guess I'm doing this. Put me in for the Tour route shuttle as well!
> 
> Edit: Anyone know whether a Zoleo will work for tracking, or do I need a Spot?


I asked if the Zoleo will work. It was looked into, but it won't work with the maprogress platform unfortunately. Rental SPOT trackers are if you need one, are offered when you register.


----------



## dima5 (10 mo ago)

Hi Erin. Thanks for putting this together! Kris and I will ride the proper route as an ITT. Scheduling doesn't work for either of us, so we'll ride the week after the big group.

Transit question: does anybody have experience getting to Greenfield from Los Angeles on public transit? Can bikes travel unboxed on the Coast Starlight and the bus along the 101?


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey folks, 
I'm pushing out on the Tour route+ Sunday 3/20. I'm stoked that I might run into other riders on the route! I was bummed that I wouldn't be seeing Marin this year basically running her bike up Aliso trail. 

Pretty sure I registered on MapProgress, but that being said it was a super strugglefest to fill in registration items until I switched internet browsers. Chrome was a superior experience when trying to register for the event, so if you're having issues make sure you are using Chrome.

I'm planning on free swag (pins or bandanas/ still up in the air) for everyone registered, but I'll be going by the numbers on MapProgress, so please make sure that you are registered by 4/2, so I can get them to the appropriate people to be dispersed at the starts. 

I'd love to have a happy hour so that we can all share stories about how much we hate Erin and Joe after the fact. Maybe MSpecial in SB? They have a great outside patio in the back... Holler if ya'll want an "organized" situation


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

whatirideby said:


> Heather,
> 
> How many days are you planning in tour mode? I'd be interested to hear your recommendation on bike: cross vs rigid vs full-suspension.
> 
> ...





Hallie said:


> Hey folks,
> I'm pushing out on the Tour route+ Sunday 3/20. I'm stoked that I might run into other riders on the route! I was bummed that I wouldn't be seeing Marin this year basically running her bike up Aliso trail.
> 
> Pretty sure I registered on MapProgress, but that being said it was a super strugglefest to fill in registration items until I switched internet browsers. Chrome was a superior experience when trying to register for the event, so if you're having issues make sure you are using Chrome.
> ...


Go Stomp it Hallie. Running up Alliso? That was a Benji too, I was the exact opposite, probably my worst hour of the entire mission. I missed out on the bling last year, but I’ll be on time this year. Beer is good, I’m planning on sticking around SB for a day or two before riding home…
Again, stomp it and have a blast, yew!!!


----------



## Mr Raney (10 mo ago)

Just got registered this week. I will be leaving at the grand depart for the tour route. I am bringing another friend with me but he doesn't have a tracking source registered like I do. I'm glad I found this thread to get some extra info. For my fundraising efforts I proposed to bring a fleet of bikes to the elementary school I work at and teach my 70 Kindergartners how to ride. Now it is looking like my school district may use $20,000 of their funds to fund four schools through the Allkidsbike.org platform. Very excited to have planted this seed and spread the love of bikes in the community I serve.


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

Alissa said:


> I'm in for the Proper shuttle! I'd also be grateful for any recommendations on where to park a car near the finish in Santa Barbara.


Just kidding, I'm actually NOT in for the Proper shuttle if it's not too late to change. I found a more efficient way to get myself to the start.


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

Is anyone else reserving a campsite at Arroyo Seco for Wednesday night, or want to share a campsite if I reserve one? 

Also heads up, I was just at Arroyo Seco a few days ago and their water isn't working. I haven't seen this mentioned in the event details anywhere (maybe I missed it?) but if you plan to camp there, be sure to bring any water you need or plan to filter from the river.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Alissa said:


> Is anyone else reserving a campsite at Arroyo Seco for Wednesday night, or want to share a campsite if I reserve one?
> 
> Also heads up, I was just at Arroyo Seco a few days ago and their water isn't working. I haven't seen this mentioned in the event details anywhere (maybe I missed it?) but if you plan to camp there, be sure to bring any water you need or plan to filter from the river.


River has water right? I rolled in after they closed the large day use area last year…I found some good hidden camp spots on the river without paying for a campsite. Just a thought…


----------



## Navitron3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

Starting some more planning now that I’m realizing this is real . I have two questions for those that know the route (or parts of it)

a lot of the major campgrounds are booked up (San Simeon, etc…). Is wild camping generally available along the route orare there hike/bike sites generally available? Not opposed to sleeping in ditches and on beaches but generally opposed to jail and being shot by ranchers.

There are some decent stretches without water (carrizo plain in particular). What kind of water storage is reasonable. I typically have ~3L of storage available on the bike for a long trip but wondering if I need to bring a hydration pack.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Navitron3000 said:


> Starting some more planning now that I’m realizing this is real . I have two questions for those that know the route (or parts of it)
> 
> a lot of the major campgrounds are booked up (San Simeon, etc…). Is wild camping generally available along the route orare there hike/bike sites generally available? Not opposed to sleeping in ditches and on beaches but generally opposed to jail and being shot by ranchers.
> 
> There are some decent stretches without water (carrizo plain in particular). What kind of water storage is reasonable. I typically have ~3L of storage available on the bike for a long trip but wondering if I need to bring a hydration pack.


Tons of stash camp spots and most campgrounds do have hiker biker spots. I’m totally unfamiliar with the Carrizo area, otherwise feel like 3-4L of water is adequate. Somebody said Choke Cherry spring was stagnant, but painted Rock had water. Maybe a little rain last night changed things, but this stretch I plan on 4L just in case….


----------



## Navitron3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

Alissa said:


> Is anyone else reserving a campsite at Arroyo Seco for Wednesday night, or want to share a campsite if I reserve one?
> 
> Also heads up, I was just at Arroyo Seco a few days ago and their water isn't working. I haven't seen this mentioned in the event details anywhere (maybe I missed it?) but if you plan to camp there, be sure to bring any water you need or plan to filter from the river.


I have what looks to be a decent sized site in the ‘modern’ loop (site 23). If you’re looking for space you’re welcome to share. Same goes for others. Should be able to fit a few people.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

In case anyone didn’t notice, Hallie started her ITT of the tour route yesterday. conditions were pretty awful yesterday morning and I am sure she got some snow and wind. I am camping out in Carrizo right now and we were greatful to have a camper and not a tent with all the rain and wind we got.

Much better weather today. looks like Hallie is resupplying in New Cuyama right now before the big climb into the Sierra Madres. Go Hallie!


----------



## jbreinholt (Jan 3, 2022)

jr.sulky said:


> Hey all Tour Route riders!
> Looking to get a commitment head count for the shuttle. It will be on the morning of Friday April 8th, so yes that means an early start of 06:00am depart! Reply to this thread or shoot me a message/email and I'll get you booked for a shuttle from Santa Barbara Train Station to Frazier Park.
> 
> Really looking forward to this year's ride, I think the conditions are going to be utterly gorgeous with views aplenty!


Greetings! Please count me in for the Tour Route shuttle. I'm really looking forward to the ride and meeting you all!


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

Braden said:


> River has water right? I rolled in after they closed the large day use area last year…I found some good hidden camp spots on the river without paying for a campsite. Just a thought…


Yep there is plenty of water in the river.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> In case anyone didn’t notice, Hallie started her ITT of the tour route yesterday. conditions were pretty awful yesterday morning and I am sure she got some snow and wind. I am camping out in Carrizo right now and we were greatful to have a camper and not a tent with all the rain and wind we got.
> 
> Much better weather today. looks like Hallie is resupplying in New Cuyama right now before the big climb into the Sierra Madres. Go Hallie!


The Big Sur coast was a nasty mess too, timing will be everything! Go Hallie!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Braden said:


> The Big Sur coast was a nasty mess too, timing will be everything! Go Hallie!


I just realized Hallie is on a bike from 1992, the bike is almost as old as her, get it girl!!!


----------



## jr.sulky (Feb 3, 2021)

Full rigid! Nicknamed "The Tank" I do believe I threw out my back lifting it. That was unloaded!

Hopefully the storm brought in some water to Chokecherry, I'll also be curious to see how reasonable Sierra Madre is. That mud can get pretty clay-like.



jbreinholt said:


> Greetings! Please count me in for the Tour Route shuttle. I'm really looking forward to the ride and meeting you all!


You got it!


----------



## whatirideby (12 mo ago)

Navitron3000 said:


> I have what looks to be a decent sized site in the ‘modern’ loop (site 23). If you’re looking for space you’re welcome to share. Same goes for others. Should be able to fit a few people.


I'd like to take you up on your offer to share your campsite. Happy to chip in $ too.

Erin - I think I missed where the shuttle will drop us off. Is it at the Arroyo Seco campground?


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi Everyone, I am coordinating the Shuttle for the Proper Route. Pick up point will be at the SB Train Station Wednesday 4/6. The Plan is to leave by 2pm. We will get dropped off at Arroyo Seco Campground. We can pick up anyone on the way out there. Please email me if you are interested, [email protected]. Erin mentioned in an earlier email 3/24 is the due date for anyone interested in the shuttle. This email means its getting closer, YIKES!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Nancy! I thought I had posted already but don't see it.... I'm in for the proper route & shuttle from SB.


----------



## veganshredder (Jul 30, 2017)

Alissa said:


> Is anyone else reserving a campsite at Arroyo Seco for Wednesday night, or want to share a campsite if I reserve one?
> 
> Also heads up, I was just at Arroyo Seco a few days ago and their water isn't working. I haven't seen this mentioned in the event details anywhere (maybe I missed it?) but if you plan to camp there, be sure to bring any water you need or plan to filter from the river.


There’s plenty of dispersed camping options just up the gorge road from the campground along the river! That’s what I’m planning on!


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

ec_duz_it said:


> In case anyone didn’t notice, Hallie started her ITT of the tour route yesterday. conditions were pretty awful yesterday morning and I am sure she got some snow and wind. I am camping out in Carrizo right now and we were greatful to have a camper and not a tent with all the rain and wind we got.
> 
> Much better weather today. looks like Hallie is resupplying in New Cuyama right now before the big climb into the Sierra Madres. Go Hallie!


I looked at the map but did not know where to go find her dot tracker?


----------



## jr.sulky (Feb 3, 2021)

nancyrides said:


> I looked at the map but did not know where to go find her dot tracker?


If you go to the left side and click on her name, it should take you automatically there.
She’s coming up the backside of Romero, she’ll be done tonight I’d expect!! Great effort Hallie!!


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

nancyrides said:


> I looked at the map but did not know where to go find her dot tracker?


Oh I see her! GO HALLIE!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Go Hallie go! We camped on Liebre mountain last night and it was so windy I was questioning if our camper might fall over. Hallie will have some windy stories to tell! 

I was surprised, there are some decent flowers in Carrizo Plain! Best flowers are on north facing slopes and they are in isolated clusters. Maybe this storm that might come this Sunday, will keep the flowers alive a little longer.

Just posting this here before I forget. I found a water source on Elkhorn Road over the weekend. It was not the most appetizing water, but it was clear. No visible flow into the tub, but if I was thirsty, I would not hesitate to filter it. Its at mile 282.3, a left turn off Elkhorn Road, at the intersection of Panorama Road (see blue arrow below).


----------



## matt_C (11 mo ago)

Count me in for the Tour Route shuttle.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Hallie, Congrats on a solid finish, especially now that I know you ride a bike almost as old as you! Choke Cherry water?


----------



## jr.sulky (Feb 3, 2021)

Hallie had a hell of a push, flying in a full day faster than her time last year. What a beast! Some friends got together to meet her for the finish. She was kind enough to send a message last night to Erin and I regarding the route... We appreciate you too 🤣
















Hopefully she'll weigh in with some reports on trail/water conditions along the route here soon for everyone's curiosity. Great work!


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

Alright friends and colleagues! Full trail/water/weather report for the Tour portion minus the "single track add on" (thanks but no thanks Joey.)
-Frazier Park was full rain/snow storm when I left on Sunday morning. Windy, rainy, sleety, generally unpleasant. The snow is much deeper on Mt. Pinos road, and was pretty deep even in the trail sections right after the neighborhood. It was fresh powder all uphill that made for a long 3ish miles of hike-a-bike.
-McGill was also fresh powder, probably a cross-country skiers dream, but a relative slippery nightmare for me. Truth be told, I rode a lot more of it this year as I was breaking trail.
-Snow all though Pine Mt Club, pretty windy but ok since it had stopped snowing and was clear skies already for the rest of the trip.
-There was snow at the top of Quatal Canyon, but only for the first mile or so. Didn't experience any death mud until way lower in the river bed more towards the valley. Some parts of the wash are very clay-y, and others are just sand.. The clay is no fun when it's wet 
-Windy though Cuyama, but did it mostly at night so it wasn't as bad for me as folks who do it in the daytime.
-ALISO: ok, so. It seems like there's been some trail work on Aliso, and was waaaaay more manageable and less deathly than last year. Also, I might be a little bit of a stronger rider than last year... but it's totally rideable for 99%
-Painted Rock: I filled water here at the cow trough as per Erin's recon. It's near the cabin, the spigot is running into the tub, and it's good filterable drinkable water! I filled 5L of water here.
-Sierra Madre was windy but nice, no mud to speak of. Seems like the storms weren't coming so far west. Cow potholes are annoying on a rigid bike though.
-Choke Cherry: NO RUNNING WATER. There's stagnant water in the tub, but nothing to speak of coming from the spring. Filter here if you have to, but it probably doesn't taste good.
-Between Alamar Station and Big Pine Campground someone stashed a 5 gal water jug. There's also a little bit of dirty snow on the ground near the top, but I'm sure it'll be gone when yall roll through.
-Windy at Alamar Station, but a beautiful camp with some pans for cooking at the fire pit so YOU DON'T HAVE TO USE THE POOP SHOVEL TO COOK.
-Bluff Camp has running water in the creek past the campgrounds, no water in spigot at the front. Filled 5L here again, was enough to come home with.
-Lots of water in the Santa Ynez River, and some in the Camuesa creek if you need. Plenty of options though the lower portions, with the best being at the bend right before you climb out on Romero.


----------



## Hallie (Feb 16, 2021)

Braden said:


> Hallie, Congrats on a solid finish, especially now that I know you ride a bike almost as old as you! Choke Cherry water?


Only stagnant water, drink if you have to? Otherwise Bluff has water in the creek


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

jr.sulky said:


> Hallie had a hell of a push, flying in a full day faster than her time last year. What a beast! Some friends got together to meet her for the finish. She was kind enough to send a message last night to Erin and I regarding the route... We appreciate you too 🤣
> View attachment 1976096
> 
> View attachment 1976097
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS HALLIE! Right we know how you feel! LOL You did it


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

Way to go Hallie! That was a badass push through tough weather. Congrats. 



Hallie said:


> Alright friends and colleagues! Full trail/water/weather report for the Tour portion minus the "single track add on" (thanks but no thanks Joey.)
> -Frazier Park was full rain/snow storm when I left on Sunday morning. Windy, rainy, sleety, generally unpleasant. The snow is much deeper on Mt. Pinos road, and was pretty deep even in the trail sections right after the neighborhood. It was fresh powder all uphill that made for a long 3ish miles of hike-a-bike.
> -McGill was also fresh powder, probably a cross-country skiers dream, but a relative slippery nightmare for me. Truth be told, I rode a lot more of it this year as I was breaking trail.
> -Snow all though Pine Mt Club, pretty windy but ok since it had stopped snowing and was clear skies already for the rest of the trip.
> ...


----------



## whatirideby (12 mo ago)

Gregg, happy trails in the Stagecoach 400!!! Are you doing the TDLP right after?

Lynne




Gregg D said:


> Way to go Hallie! That was a badass push through tough weather. Congrats.


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

whatirideby said:


> Gregg, happy trails in the Stagecoach 400!!! Are you doing the TDLP right after?
> 
> Lynne


Hey Lynne! Thanks a lot. I’m undecided still. I think I’m going to feel it out. If I do it, it’ll probably be the tour route. I’m doing the Pinyons and Pines in May.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Gregg D said:


> Hey Lynne! Thanks a lot. I’m undecided still. I think I’m going to feel it out. If I do it, it’ll probably be the tour route. I’m doing the Pinyons and Pines in May.


Yeah Gregg, hope you and your boy do well and have a blast! You have a young buck trying to get the FKT and another guy that said the item he “won’t leave behind” is a Titanium Bong. I recommend riding with him😜


----------



## ryanlach (10 mo ago)

jbreinholt said:


> Greetings! Please count me in for the Tour Route shuttle. I'm really looking forward to the ride and meeting you all!





jr.sulky said:


> Hey all Tour Route riders!
> Looking to get a commitment head count for the shuttle. It will be on the morning of Friday April 8th, so yes that means an early start of 06:00am depart! Reply to this thread or shoot me a message/email and I'll get you booked for a shuttle from Santa Barbara Train Station to Frazier Park.
> 
> Really looking forward to this year's ride, I think the conditions are going to be utterly gorgeous with views aplenty!





jr.sulky said:


> Hey all Tour Route riders!
> Looking to get a commitment head count for the shuttle. It will be on the morning of Friday April 8th, so yes that means an early start of 06:00am depart! Reply to this thread or shoot me a message/email and I'll get you booked for a shuttle from Santa Barbara Train Station to Frazier Park.
> 
> Really looking forward to this year's ride, I think the conditions are going to be utterly gorgeous with views aplenty!


Hi!! Put Chandler and I down for two spots on the SB to Tour route shuttle! Thank you so much hope it's not too late!!! 

-Ryan


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Yesterday was the last day for reserving a spot on the shuttle. The shuttle is now closed. If anyone needs a last minute spot on the shuttle, it will be soley based on vehicle capacity to accommodate. If you have registered, you should be receiving an email from Nancy (proper shuttle) or Joey (tour shuttle). If you don't get that email and you have registered, please let it be known here so we can get you on that email. This is just for the shuttle. If you have your own transportation to the start, no need to worry about this.


----------



## Bitten (10 mo ago)

Navitron3000 said:


> I have what looks to be a decent sized site in the ‘modern’ loop (site 23). If you’re looking for space you’re welcome to share. Same goes for others. Should be able to fit a few people.


Thanks for putting this out there, I would love to join and will kick in if there is space.


----------



## Navitron3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

Bitten said:


> Thanks for putting this out there, I would love to join and will kick in if there is space.


I’ve got spots for you and whatirideby. Beyond that it might get a bit crowded in the site so I’m going to call it there.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Anyone else got a spot with room for a bivy?


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

evdog said:


> Anyone else got a spot with room for a bivy?


I plan to just crash near the trail head, or by the river in day use area…


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Braden said:


> View attachment 1976651
> 
> View attachment 1976652
> 
> ...


Just a few from last night on the South Coast Ridge Rd. I’ve spent a lot of time up there and have never seen it so quiet. The road is supposed to be closed ( some still going up), which makes for some epic riding/camping etc… I believe this could be the highlight of some peoples ride, depending on the weather and what time you pass through.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Braden said:


> I plan to just crash near the trail head, or by the river in day use area…


That would work too!


----------



## abroekhof (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, just registered for the Proper Route! Will be departing April 8 (couldn't swing the Grand Depart due to some prior commitments), but will hopefully see some people on trail. 

Question: I requested to rent a SPOT tracker from MAProgress—how should I go about getting that? Can it be shipped to me?

Looking forward!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

This popped up in my youtube suggestions this morning. Looks like they picked up the first 100 miles of our TDLP route through Cambria, after riding over Carmel Valley Rd from the coast. 

Worth a watch for a preview of what some of those roads will look like.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

evdog said:


> This popped up in my youtube suggestions this morning. Looks like they picked up the first 100 miles of our TDLP route through Cambria, after riding over Carmel Valley Rd from the coast.
> 
> Worth a watch for a preview of what some of those roads will look like.


Yeah, this is old. I think they were here a few years back for the Sea Otter Festival…


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

abroekhof said:


> Hi, just registered for the Proper Route! Will be departing April 8 (couldn't swing the Grand Depart due to some prior commitments), but will hopefully see some people on trail.
> 
> Question: I requested to rent a SPOT tracker from MAProgress—how should I go about getting that? Can it be shipped to me?
> 
> Looking forward!


I believe spot rentals for ITT riders will ship directly to the rider. I will confirm this. Group start spot rentals will be handed out at the start.

Evan, you can stay in my campsite if you want, I’m next door to Nancy.


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

evdog said:


> Anyone else got a spot with room for a bivy?


I just reserved a site (044) in the lower loop. You and one or two others are welcome to share.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

evdog said:


> This popped up in my youtube suggestions this morning. Looks like they picked up the first 100 miles of our TDLP route through Cambria, after riding over Carmel Valley Rd from the coast.
> 
> Worth a watch for a preview of what some of those roads will look like.





Braden said:


> Yeah, this is old. I think they were here a few years back for the Sea Otter Festival…


I’m not sure if you noticed, but Lachlan Morton’s brother is part of this crew. I recently went down a rabbit hole watching a ton of his adventure cycling videos. His name is Angus, ‘ Gus’ and he charges really hard! It looks a bit different up there now due to fires, but gorgeous none the less. The big bonus for us TDLP riders will be the lack of traffic and campers due to road closure. I’ve never seen it so quiet, can’t wait to go ride it again! The South Coast Ridge road is in excellent condition. Cheers!


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

Wow great job Hallie! Disappointed I don't get to ride with you this year. (Maybe for the best though it looks like you're a lot faster this year)


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

Alissa said:


> I just reserved a site (044) in the lower loop. You and one or two others are welcome to share.


Hi Alissa I need a spot too! Would be great if I can share with you


----------



## whatirideby (12 mo ago)

Navitron3000 said:


> I’ve got spots for you and whatirideby. Beyond that it might get a bit crowded in the site so I’m going to call it there.


Change of plans for me. I'm switching to the Tour Route and will not be camping with you all next week.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

whatirideby said:


> Change of plans for me. I'm switching to the Tour Route and will not be camping with you all next week.


Bummer, but have fun on that party train!


----------



## Navitron3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

Braden said:


> I’m not sure if you noticed, but Lachlan Morton’s brother is part of this crew. I recently went down a rabbit hole watching a ton of his adventure cycling videos. His name is Angus, ‘ Gus’ and he charges really hard! It looks a bit different up there now due to fires, but gorgeous none the less. The big bonus for us TDLP riders will be the lack of traffic and campers due to road closure. I’ve never seen it so quiet, can’t wait to go ride it again! The South Coast Ridge road is in excellent condition. Cheers!


Sarah Swallow is with them too and I recognize a few of the others. Some heavy hitters for sure.


----------



## Navitron3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

whatirideby said:


> Change of plans for me. I'm switching to the Tour Route and will not be camping with you all next week.


Have a great ride. If anyone else is looking for a spot at arroyo I have one open now


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Navitron3000 said:


> Sarah Swallow is with them too and I recognize a few of the others. Some heavy hitters for sure.


I’m really out of the loop, and don’t know many cyclists, but I’ve rode this route and watched the video a few times right after they published it. Recently, I watched a bunch of stuff Gus has done, I’m pretty sure Sarah is his girlfriend. I recommend some of the videos Gus and Lachlan filmed when they were super young, solid dudes, rad dad!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Navitron3000 said:


> Have a great ride. If anyone else is looking for a spot at arroyo I have one open now


I’d be stoked on that spot, can chip in, but no worries if it’s spoken for….
Thanks


----------



## Navitron3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

Braden said:


> I’m really out of the loop, and don’t know many cyclists, but I’ve rode this route and watched the video a few times right after they published it. Recently, I watched a bunch of stuff Gus has done, I’m pretty sure Sarah is his girlfriend. I recommend some of the videos Gus and Lachlan filmed when they were super young, solid dudes, rad dad!


Yeah the thereabouts films were a big inspiration for me when I ran into them about two years ago. Highly recommended. He, Chris Burkard and Rebecca Rusch have a feature length doc in the works about their cross-iceland fatbike expedition. (BTW, I swear I am not his PR rep)


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Navitron3000 said:


> Yeah the thereabouts films were a big inspiration for me when I ran into them about two years ago. Highly recommended. He, Chris Burkard and Rebecca Rusch have a feature length doc in the works about their cross-iceland fatbike expedition. (BTW, I swear I am not his PR rep)


Ha!!! No groupie here either! I think Chris & Gus are trying to work with Icelands tourism department to make that route a race? Chris lives near me and his Iceland surf photography is incredible!! Northern lights while guys are surfing with snow on the beach!! Maybe you can recommend a few videos I haven’t seen yet?


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

ec_duz_it said:


> Evan, you can stay in my campsite if you want, I’m next door to Nancy.


Cool that would be awesome - thanks! If you guys are snoring though I might go crash Alissa's campsite : )


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Just FYI, rental SPOTS will close today. If you need a rental SPOT tracker and you have not registered yet, you should do that today.


----------



## Navitron3000 (Nov 10, 2021)

Braden said:


> I’d be stoked on that spot, can chip in, but no worries if it’s spoken for….
> Thanks


Cool I’ve got you and bitten in my site


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

My goal today is to activate my tracker! Yikes 👍


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Joey Sulka, shoots can’t remember where you left me your cell # ? I have a couple quick questions in regards to that quick overnighter out of Refugio… my # is 805-748-0329. Shoot a text if you get a chance and then I’ll shoot a call. Thanks!


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

marin_s said:


> Hi Alissa I need a spot too! Would be great if I can share with you


Absolutely! Site 44, see you there


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi everyone - last minuter here! I am wondering if there were any shuttle cancellations for the Tour route, or if any SB locals would want to schlep me up there at like, 6am Friday the 8th morning - I would rather pay a cyclist/TdLP friend than an Uber!  Or, I guess I can try Himalayan Taxi.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi everyone, please don't wait until the last minute to load the GPX tracks and GPX waypoints into your GPS Unit or into your smartphone. Every year there are always technical difficulties loading the GPX tracks, so please do that over the weekend, and if there are any issues, let it be known here! All the files can be downloaded here: Ride / Route Info

And just to clarify, the SPOT tracker rentals are only for tracking you on the tracking map. They can't be used for navigation purposes. That is what your GPS or smartphone is for. Also it is always a good idea to have a back up. For example, load the GPX files into both your GPS and your smartphone (in case your GPS or phone dies, etc.).

One last thing- Anyone renting a SPOT tracker is responsible for supplying the batteries for it. It requires (4) AAA Batteries. Lithium Batteries or rechargeable batteries are highly recommended!

ShredChic, Joey will do what he can to get you on the the tour route shuttle!


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

ec_duz_it said:


> ShredChic, Joey will do what he can to get you on the the tour route shuttle!


Thank you Erin and Joey! So stoked!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Micro panniers finally came back in stock recently at Revelate so I ordered a pair and tried them out yesterday. The pockets rattle around a little on rough trail but overall it stayed in place nicely. Looking forward to a lighter pack!


----------



## whatirideby (12 mo ago)

Racers!

LMK if you need help getting the race route on your GPS, particularly a handheld Garmin like the Etrex. For anyone not having done this before, it's important you download the split routes onto your Garmin device because it can't handle the full track. You will then wind up following the 2 (Tour) or 3 (Proper) different segments during the race. This is for the Garmin handheld (i.e., hiking) units. I don't know if this is the case with Garmin bike computers, like the Edge series. 

You won't have this issue if you're using something like RideWithGPS on your phone. I haven't used other devices like Wahoo so don't know the ins and outs of those. 

Lynne




ec_duz_it said:


> Hi everyone, please don't wait until the last minute to load the GPX tracks and GPX waypoints into your GPS Unit or into your smartphone. Every year there are always technical difficulties loading the GPX tracks, so please do that over the weekend, and if there are any issues, let it be known here! All the files can be downloaded here: Ride / Route Info
> 
> And just to clarify, the SPOT tracker rentals are only for tracking you on the tracking map. They can't be used for navigation purposes. That is what your GPS or smartphone is for. Also it is always a good idea to have a back up. For example, load the GPX files into both your GPS and your smartphone (in case your GPS or phone dies, etc.).
> 
> ...


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

whatirideby said:


> LMK if you need help getting the race route on your GPS, particularly a handheld Garmin like the Etrex. For anyone not having done this before, it's important you download the split routes onto your Garmin device because it can't handle the full track. You will then wind up following the 2 (Tour) or 3 (Proper) different segments during the race. This is for the Garmin handheld (i.e., hiking) units. I don't know if this is the case with Garmin bike computers, like the Edge series.
> 
> You won't have this issue if you're using something like RideWithGPS on your phone. I haven't used other devices like Wahoo so don't know the ins and outs of those.


Garmin Edge units seem to be able to handle the full route. They use a .fit file rather than .gpx like the Garmin handheld units. You can download as .fit straight from RideWithGPS under "more export options."

I've got a .gpx file that has been simplified down to 10,000 data points that the handheld units can handle if anyone would prefer that to splitting into multiple files. Just send me your email address. 

Evan


----------



## tvdaelen (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi there -
Any Tour riders up for dinner and / or breakfast this Thu / Fri? I plan to sleep in my van in Frazier Park but could meet elsewhere. Would be good to exchange intel on the course.
Thanks!
Ton


----------



## whatirideby (12 mo ago)

shredchic said:


> Hi everyone - last minuter here! I am wondering if there were any shuttle cancellations for the Tour route, or if any SB locals would want to schlep me up there at like, 6am Friday the 8th morning - I would rather pay a cyclist/TdLP friend than an Uber!  Or, I guess I can try Himalayan Taxi.


I might be able to get a ride with a friend. if so, you can have my spot on the Tour shuttle Friday morning.

Lynne


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like a crazy spell of weather coming up. 

For full route riders, high of 95 at Arroyo Seco on Thursday, mid to high 80s through Hunter-Liggett, low 80s on South Coast Ridge. And heat advisory with highs of upper 70s to 80 along the coast from Ragged Pt to Cayucos on both Thursday and Friday.

Then cooling off big time through the weekend with up to 60% chance rain Sun-Tues and highs in the 50's/60's through Carrizo Plain and high temp of low 40s up on Big Pine Mtn.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

evdog said:


> Looks like a crazy spell of weather coming up.
> 
> For full route riders, high of 95 at Arroyo Seco on Thursday, mid to high 80s through Hunter-Liggett, low 80s on South Coast Ridge. And heat advisory with highs of upper 70s to 80 along the coast from Ragged Pt to Cayucos on both Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Then cooling off big time through the weekend with up to 60% chance rain Sun-Tues and highs in the 50's/60's through Carrizo Plain and high temp of low 40s up on Big Pine Mtn.


Yes, weather looks similar to 2019 when we had scorching temps on day 2 and cold rain and thunderstorms on day 4. I am seeing a slight chance of rain on Monday evening for the southern parts of the routes, Sunday looks dry at this point, but anything is possible! Be prepared!


----------



## veganshredder (Jul 30, 2017)

ec_duz_it said:


> Hi everyone, please don't wait until the last minute to load the GPX tracks and GPX waypoints into your GPS Unit or into your smartphone. Every year there are always technical difficulties loading the GPX tracks, so please do that over the weekend, and if there are any issues, let it be known here! All the files can be downloaded here: Ride / Route Info
> 
> And just to clarify, the SPOT tracker rentals are only for tracking you on the tracking map. They can't be used for navigation purposes. That is what your GPS or smartphone is for. Also it is always a good idea to have a back up. For example, load the GPX files into both your GPS and your smartphone (in case your GPS or phone dies, etc.).
> 
> ...


Quick question on navigation. What's the best way to upload the waypoints and and the route to a Garmin Edge? and how to view both the route and the waypoints at the same time? 

Is it as simple as downloading the zip file on the TDLP website and dropping the extracted files into my garmin? 

Is there a file merge that I have to complete to view both the route and waypoints at the same time? 

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated for a fairly new garmin user. Thank you!


----------



## branamuiw (9 mo ago)

veganshredder said:


> Quick question on navigation. What's the best way to upload the waypoints and and the route to a Garmin Edge? and how to view both the route and the waypoints at the same time?
> 
> Is it as simple as downloading the zip file on the TDLP website and dropping the extracted files into my garmin?
> 
> ...


Does anyone else want to share the Taxi on Thursday afternoon from Sant Barbara to Frazier park??


----------



## quentin_williams (11 mo ago)

Update on water in Santa Barbara backcountry: There was flowing water in Indian creek and Mono creek on 2/26/22. You will pass through both creeks right before you hit little caliente hot springs on Romero Camuesa Rd. And, there was water flowing at the Santa Ynez River crossing near Juncal gate on 2/26/22 as well. Happy trails!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

veganshredder said:


> Quick question on navigation. What's the best way to upload the waypoints and and the route to a Garmin Edge? and how to view both the route and the waypoints at the same time?
> 
> Is it as simple as downloading the zip file on the TDLP website and dropping the extracted files into my garmin?


It's not hard, but there are a couple specific things you have to do for Garmin Edge. I just got one recently and am still learning to use it, but here is how I have done it so far:

Download the route in RideWithGPS. You need to change the file type to FIT Course. Click on the 3 dots next to the big orange "Export GPX File" button and select Other Export Options. Select FIT Course, and download it. Connect the Edge unit to your computer. Open File Explorer and copy the downloaded file to the "Courses" folder. I don't think you can include waypoints in the FIT file. When you change the file type, click on GPX too and you'll see that "Include POI as waypoints" is an option for GPX, but FIT doesn't offer that. 

If your Edge model has a RideWithGPS integration you may be able to see the waypoints that way. Download the RideWithGPS file to your device and follow it. I think you need to save it to your phone as well. I haven't tried this yet. I use a Garmin Oregon for bikepacking which uses the GPX file.


----------



## Mr Raney (10 mo ago)

Hi y'all,

First timer here: I am went out to scope the course out from New Cuyama into the Sierra Madre's on Sunday. During the course I ended up running into a yucca plant from the overgrowth during the hike-a-bike in Aliso Canyon. Hand is swollen to the point where I may not start Friday but I received antibiotics to combat the infection. Hoping to start with everybody at 8:30 but if not hopefully an ITT during my Spring Break. Two pictures included: What I presume to be mountain lion poop with a bone fragment in it. It was very large. + a picture from the hike a bike.


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the Yucca poking you. I have had many Yuccas poke me over the years and they are not fun. The Arizona Trail has some extra special vegetation that will really bite your legs. Hope your leg heals up in time, you are the first person ever from Bakersfield that has signed up for the TDLP, and you got to represent!

Latest weather report calls for high 80s for proper route tomorrow on Indians Road, and high 70's along the coastline. And a warm 60s in Frazier Park in the for the tour start, then high 80s in New Cuyama at the lower elevations. There is no report of rain on Monday according to weather.gov, but weatherunderground still calls out a 25% chance of rain on Monday evening in New Cuyama, and a 15% chance of rain in Santa Barbara on Monday evening. I am not sure what to make of that. Maybe I will pack a rain jacket, not really sure. 

Stay hydrated everyone, and good luck!


----------



## Roland Sturm (9 mo ago)

Have a good ride everybody. Tough Los Padres conditions, but that's what it has been most years: first too hot and too little water and then too cold and too wet - or the reverse. I still would have joined if I had had a longer free window this week.


----------



## veganshredder (Jul 30, 2017)

Bike and gear are checking out on the shakedown! See everyone tonight and safe driving up there!


----------



## sashax (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow all you Big Route riders!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

sashax said:


> Good luck tomorrow all you Big Route riders!


Just making my scratch official. Gutted beyond belief and not totally sure what happened? I started puking and just couldn’t recover. I couldn’t hold down liquids, or food. Then major cramping on inner hamstrings, a first for me. The race rode ahead and I figured I would sleep it off and just go for a finish, but this morning was no better. Good luck to everybody, I’ll be back next year going 2 for 3!


----------



## Bitten (10 mo ago)

Braden said:


> Just making my scratch official. Gutted beyond belief and not totally sure what happened? I started puking and just couldn’t recover. I couldn’t hold down liquids, or food. Then major cramping on inner hamstrings, a first for me. The race rode ahead and I figured I would sleep it off and just go for a finish, but this morning was no better. Good luck to everybody, I’ll be back next year going 2 for 3!


----------



## Bitten (10 mo ago)

I had to stop at SLO. Super bummed, but numbing in my right hand got worse so I could barely shift, and saddle sores are pretty severe. I knew the risk coming in, riding a new(to me) rig. Loved riding with y’all!! And loved the route !! Thank you.
-Eric Hildinger (Bitten)


----------



## Bitten (10 mo ago)

I feel you Bud, wish you well.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Bitten said:


> I had to stop at SLO. Super bummed, but my hand got worse so I could barely shift, and saddle sore are pretty severe. I knew the risk coming in, riding a new(to me) rig. Loved riding with all!! And loved the route !! Thank you.


Dang


Bitten said:


> I had to stop at SLO. Super bummed, but my hand got worse so I could barely shift, and saddle sore are pretty severe. I knew the risk coming in, riding a new(to me) rig. Loved riding with all!! And loved the route !! Thank you.


Dang Eric, you were doing so well!! What happened to your hand? Pleasure to meet you briefly, hope to see you again. Take care and great effort!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Go Nancy go!!


----------



## Mr Raney (10 mo ago)

Finished up the tour route last night in 37:59 with my friend Steven who did not have a tracker. Had a great time and will be back again next year. I am happy to report that I raised over $1500 for my elementary school to bring in bikes and parts to keep them rolling. It was amazing to meet all the wonderful people out riding this weekend. See y'all next year.


----------



## sashax (Aug 5, 2005)

that was extremely hard! I just couldn't convince my body I was hungry, and definitely had to dig deep. Low point was on day one as I cowered in the shade on the road up to aliso canyon, high point was probably on the rough fire road coming down from Mt Pinos. Or maybe getting to Painted Rock and realizing I was probably gonna make it after all. Those frogs were loud though.









The heat took a lot out of me. I was so wrecked at the end I couldn't even finish my beer at the Brewhouse! If you know me, you know that's not a common occurrence. 

Overall, I think the Slowest Known Time folks might have the right of it on this. Glad to challenge myself, not sure I need to do this kind of thing again.


----------



## jbreinholt (Jan 3, 2022)

Mr Raney said:


> Finished up the tour route last night in 37:59 with my friend Steven who did not have a tracker. Had a great time and will be back again next year. I am happy to report that I raised over $1500 for my elementary school to bring in bikes and parts to keep them rolling. It was amazing to meet all the wonderful people out riding this weekend. See y'all next year.


Great job, Drew! It was nice meeting and riding with both of you. Seeing you guys near the end of day two especially was a shot in the arm. And I definitely would not have finished but for the use of Steven's torx wrench. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Raney (10 mo ago)

John, I can't believe how much ground you covered on day 2. I replayed the whole race today on map progress. Im looking forward to coming back next year, hopefully with a GoPro to record all that fun descending. I broke a spoke on fearing trail right at the end and Steven tore a sidewall. We really limped into Santa Barbara at the end.


----------



## Bitten (10 mo ago)

Ben !!!! You Beast !!


----------



## Scott M (Apr 19, 2016)

I've been watching the dots since Thursday and it's fun to see folks finishing up. I'm planning on tackling the proper route in May, and I'm excited to hear any and all reports from the riders who have been out there who are willing to share!


----------



## Bitten (10 mo ago)

Nice work Erin and Alissa ! Way to get it done this evening!


----------



## CARPAS (Feb 16, 2021)

Bitten said:


> Ben !!!! You Beast !!


Thanks Bitten! That was a ride of a lifetime for sure! 🌄🚵‍♂️


----------



## CARPAS (Feb 16, 2021)

Hot damn that was a good time! 

Day 1 was beautiful riding and not as hot as expected, was pleased to make it to Salmon Creek Guard Station for the night. 

Day 2 saw some elk then zebras then elephant seals before getting a bomb smoothie and espresso on Braden's tab in Cayucos (mega props to Braden for leaving that open tab for TDLP riders!) Climbing out of Cayucos was cool with the jumps on the single track around Whale Rock Reservoir then it got hot so we posted up at Trader Joe's in Templeton for a couple hours before tackling some hefty climbing through neighborhoods leading up to the ascent of Cerro Alto. 

Day 3 we bombed down Cuesta Ridge onto some legit single track trails that were soo fun we got off route for a bit! The resupply options that afternoon in Santa Margarita exceeded expectations and were just what was needed to make the climb up to the rad condor lookout on Hi Mtn and onward to some tough, sandy, and steep sections that led us closer to the Carrizo. I'd been riding with Ian most of the day and when we got to the turnoff for Queen Bee Camp, he noticed we had cell service so was able see on the MapProgress that all the riders who'd been ahead of us (other than EC) were camped at Queen Bee for the night....all of a sudden we realized we had a chance at getting ahead of the lead pack so in spite of knee and saddle sore pains, we pushed on and ended up chasing a tail wind until near 3am where we parked it for a crucial 3.5hrs rest in the Elkhorn. 

Day 4 was a super scenic cruise down the remainder of the Elkhorn Plain before the neat EC route to loop over to the 166 and on to the last resupply of the trip in New Cuyama. Despite the big 3am push, Zach and Lizzo crushed the Carrizo on the gravel bikes and had already caught up to us by the time we were leaving New Cuyama. It got tough riding on so little sleep so we napped for a while just before the climb up Aliso Trail. That helped but going up Aliso wasn't easy of course and then it was cold and breezy along Sierra Madre Rd so instead of pushing on we opted to stay in Jackson Cabin which was clutch in keeping out of the cold/wind and there was some old brandy and coffee in the cabin that came in handy.

Day 5 we set out about 7:30 having had a much needed good sleep in the cabin and a couple cups of cowboy coffee. My saddle sores were gnarly and not stoked on the on the cow-hoof-print-chunk along that portion of the rd so I hiked the biked for a while in the am to get past that but Ian and I were pretty pumped on the prospect that we might just be able to get the SKT (mind u last yr I proudly got the SKT on the Proper) but we were still wary that some of the fast folks behind us would catch us so we pretty much went as fast as we possibly could to the finish line from Jackson Cabin with as few breaks as possible. It was a serious push but an epic ride and such fun descents between the Buckhorn, Camuesa Connector and Romero. 

All in all I'd say this was a super bitchin route with great resupply options and incredible variation of scenery. I really enjoyed chit chatting and riding with all the other participants and hope to see y'all out on the trail again soon.
Mega thanks to Erin C for all the effort in coordinating this great event!! Already looking forward to next years TDLP!


----------



## Bitten (10 mo ago)

CARPAS said:


> Hot damn that was a good time!
> 
> I'm super stoked to hear Ian was with you!


----------



## Bitten (10 mo ago)

Nice going Erin, Zach, Lizzo, Drew, and Nancy !!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

My fingertips are numb! That was a lot of miles!

best of luck to those still out riding!

Can someone please post a photo of the tour route group start? I would love to see it!


----------



## dima5 (10 mo ago)

Great job, everybody! Kris and I will start Thu night, probably. Does anybody know if there are any issues riding through Hunter Liggett at night?


----------



## Bitten (10 mo ago)

Here's a link to photos I took from the Proper Route (Start to San Luis Obispo). Feel free to take what you want. Gorgeous days with many highlights ! Tour de Los Padres '22


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

I wasn't sure if Marin was still riding yesterday or if she called it quits? I don't know if she even moved at all yesterday? Maybe she took a break day at Painted Rock? Looks like she is moving again today! She has had some bad luck on the proper route in the past and I would be thrilled to see her finish. Go Marin and Alex!

Here is my favorite photo of the proper route group start:


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah looked like she was on the climb up to Romero saddle a little while ago.

I finished yesterday just before 8. Final day was great after a tough night getting over Big pine mtn in the dark with wind and rain. Stayed at bluff cabin with Brandon holed up on the porch of the ranger cabin. Cold morning but we got moving. I saw a Mtn lion just before Little pine. Took Santa Cruz trail option but then climbed back up and joined the regular route. 

Nice job Erin and co for putting this new route together! And thanks Nancy for setting up the shuttle. 

I won't be home til next week but will post a link to my pics and put together a ride report once I'm back.


----------



## marin_s (Feb 16, 2021)

WOOO! Finished last night around midnight. Yeah I took Tuesday afternoon off at the Painted Rock cabin to wait out the weather. Lovely spot  Great ride. So happy to finally finish a TDLP proper! & Congrats to all the finishers, and great to meet and ride with many of you.


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

marin_s said:


> WOOO! Finished last night around midnight. Yeah I took Tuesday afternoon off at the Painted Rock cabin to wait out the weather. Lovely spot  Great ride. So happy to finally finish a TDLP proper! & Congrats to all the finishers, and great to meet and ride with many of you.


Yeahhh Marin! That was brutal. Way to finish


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Marin, I couldn't be more stoked for you! Big congrats!!!! Way to show some heart out there and get to the finish, despite those brutal cold winds! 

Did anyone notice that ITT Alex Broekhof just hopped onto the singletrack heavy option!!!


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

ec_duz_it said:


> Did anyone notice that ITT Alex Broekhof just hopped onto the singletrack heavy option!!!


Yeah! I've been watching and crossing fingers for Alex! The Santa Cruz trail slide and the condition of that trail in general almost broke me. I was ruminating for the whole rest of that day on how brutal it was. I see Alex has navigated safely through the dangerous bits.

Anyway - hearty congrats to everyone!!! I was so stoked to ride with all of you Tour riders. Ton, John, Sasha, Drew and his friend (who read my blog and didn't realize that was me... ) Lynne - I am so sad that she had to bail. She was riding so well but her shock was losing air. Next time I will bring a shock pump.

The proper route sounds amazing and I'm going to have to set aside the time to do it next year, if the route remains.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

marin_s said:


> WOOO! Finished last night around midnight. Yeah I took Tuesday afternoon off at the Painted Rock cabin to wait out the weather. Lovely spot  Great ride. So happy to finally finish a TDLP proper! & Congrats to all the finishers, and great to meet and ride with many of you.


Congrats! 

That was very smart to wait it out there. Brandon and I didn't wait and went over Big Pine just after dark. Forecast temps of 30f and 15 with wind chill were accurate. The climb up kept us warm but it was not a fun descent down to bluff cabin. A bit of rain even up top, and very windy.

I rode the rest of the singletrack on the optional route today. Matias and north tunnel are in good shape. Devil's canyon would be interesting on a loaded bike. Gibraltar mine trail nice also. I climbed up N Cold spring then tool Forbush and Blue Canyon. Forbush was good but the first half of Blue over to Romero was overgrown with lots of poison oak and ticks. Camuesa ohv was a great way to go on the proper route. Santa Cruz trail was awesome too. I think the ideal route is hit Santa Cruz then climb back up like I did.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

evdog said:


> Congrats!
> 
> That was very smart to wait it out there. Brandon and I didn't wait and went over Big Pine just after dark. Forecast temps of 30f and 15 with wind chill were accurate. The climb up kept us warm but it was not a fun descent down to bluff cabin. A bit of rain even up top, and very windy.
> 
> I rode the rest of the singletrack on the optional route today. Matias and north tunnel are in good shape. Devil's canyon would be interesting on a loaded bike. Gibraltar mine trail nice also. I climbed up N Cold spring then tool Forbush and Blue Canyon. Forbush was good but the first half of Blue over to Romero was overgrown with lots of poison oak and ticks. Camuesa ohv was a great way to go on the proper route. Santa Cruz trail was awesome too. I think the ideal route is hit Santa Cruz then climb back up like I did.


Santa Cruz trail must have been awesome on a non-loaded bike with full dropper post travel.  Also, the soil probably had some moisture on it when you hit it. I didn't find Devils canyon to be that bad, but by that time it was dark and I was tired and hiking a lot anyway. Sounds like you missed the final fun hike a bike up Mono Jungle! I will definitely contribute to the trail organizations in Erin's email. These trails obviously can't maintain themselves.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

shredchic said:


> Santa Cruz trail must have been awesome on a non-loaded bike with full dropper post travel.  Also, the soil probably had some moisture on it when you hit it.


No moisture on Santa Cruz, it was very dry. I split off and rode that on the bikepack so I wouldn't have to climb up to it later on a day ride. I have full dropper use with my rear rack so all was good.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

evdog said:


> No moisture on Santa Cruz, it was very dry. I split off and rode that on the bikepack so I wouldn't have to climb up to it later on a day ride. I have full dropper use with my rear rack so all was good.


Even the rope crossing you found to be all good? I managed it ok but I personally would feel negligent if I gave the impression that it's NBD for everyone. We all accept risks inherent to our activity, but I do worry that this section in particular in its current state might be a bit on the edge for most.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

shredchic said:


> Even the rope crossing you found to be all good? I managed it ok but I personally would feel negligent if I gave the impression that it's NBD for everyone. We all accept risks inherent to our activity, but I do worry that this section in particular in its current state might be a bit on the edge for most.


I don't recall a rope to hang onto anywhere but maybe I was just focused on foot placement. The scree slides were definitely sketchy but not an issue as long as you stepped carefully and checked for traction before committing. We have a few other trails with similar slide sections and destroyed supports here in socal.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

evdog said:


> I don't recall a rope to hang onto anywhere but maybe I was just focused on foot placement. The scree slides were definitely sketchy but not an issue as long as you stepped carefully and checked for traction before committing. We have a few other trails with similar slide sections and destroyed supports here in socal.


Ok. Here is the rope. I tested a foot placement and initially triggered a minor slide. But it’s amazing this seems to feel normal to you


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

CARPAS said:


> Hot damn that was a good time!
> 
> Day 1 was beautiful riding and not as hot as expected, was pleased to make it to Salmon Creek Guard Station for the night.
> 
> ...


Great write up Ben. You and Ian rocked it out there. I knew you were long gone when you came up behind me going down Fernandez!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

So I went to pay my open tab at the coffee shop today, the owner said ‘don’t worry about it’! I’m going to double it and send it to Sage…it’s not much, but I figure it all adds up. I’ll offer my expert pruning/raking skills 1-2 days if needed as well. 🍻


----------



## CARPAS (Feb 16, 2021)

Braden said:


> So I went to pay my open tab at the coffee shop today, the owner said ‘don’t worry about it’! I’m going to double it and send it to Sage…it’s not much, but I figure it all adds up. I’ll offer my expert pruning/raking skills 1-2 days if needed as well. 🍻


That’s epic Braden! That was a legendary move to leave your tab open there, the smoothie and espresso I had thanks to you sure did hit the spot!


----------



## CARPAS (Feb 16, 2021)

nancyrides said:


> Great write up Ben. You and Ian rocked it out there. I knew you were long gone when you came up behind me going down Fernandez!


Thanks Nancy! Ian and I felt kinda bad blowing by you at the bottom of Fernandez after a tough afternoon of riding but we had our game faces on and couldn’t take em off haha! I enjoyed riding with you as much as I did. You’re inspiring Nancy!


----------



## sashax (Aug 5, 2005)

Finally wrote up my ride. Thanks, Erin, for organizing this nonsense, and Joe for the shuttle. Julie, Ton, John, great to ride with you, and congrats all y'all who rode!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

sashax said:


> Finally wrote up my ride. Thanks, Erin, for organizing this nonsense, and Joe for the shuttle. Julie, Ton, John, great to ride with you, and congrats all y'all who rode!


Thanks Sasha, Your blog explains why there is no group photo of the tour route start. Wow, I guess some folks just decided to skip the group photo/group start, and they just went ahead and started ahead of the group! In all 9 years of the TDLP, this has never happened, and that is certainly not the way we do group starts. I don't even know why I need to state this. This should be common sense and common courtesy: If you sign up for a group start, that means you start with the group! If you want to start at a different time than the group, then by all means please sign up as an ITT rider and start on your own schedule. I remember back in 2015 our shuttle car broke down on the way to Frazier Park and that delayed us by at least an hour. But the riders that were already in Frazier Park patiently waited for us to arrive so we could all start together. They were getting impatient due to the delay, but they showed class and good sportsmanship.

On another note, it looks like Kristopher Wehage just set a new fastest known time for the proper route. Congrats to Kristopher!


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Thanks Sasha, Your blog explains why there is no group photo of the tour route start. Wow, I guess some folks just decided to skip the group photo/group start, and they just went ahead and started ahead of the group! In all 9 years of the TDLP, this has never happened, and that is certainly not the way we do group starts. I don't even know why I need to state this. This should be common sense and common courtesy: If you sign up for a group start, that means you start with the group! If you want to start at a different time than the group, then by all means please sign up as an ITT rider and start on your own schedule. I remember back in 2015 our shuttle car broke down on the way to Frazier Park and that delayed us by at least an hour. But the riders that were already in Frazier Park patiently waited for us to arrive so we could all start together. They were getting impatient due to the delay, but they showed class and good sportsmanship.
> 
> On another note, it looks like Kristopher Wehage just set a new fastest known time for the proper route. Congrats to Kristopher!


So Benji and Ian lost the belt!? I’m still Addressing them as ‘ Champ’ when we talk, At least for a few more weeks😜


----------



## dima5 (10 mo ago)

This was epic! Thanks, Erin for organizing!

Here's a "trip report", but with just the pieces specific to my time out there. We already know about the usual TDLP challenges and epic views.

Logistics, for other people's future reference: bus from LA to King City works well (watch out for sharp things in the cargo bay though: something poked a hole in Kris's sidewall). Local bus to Greenfield (MST 23) works OK too. Their bike rack can't fit wider tires. But Greenfield is the first stop past King City, so the driver was fine with taking the bikes inside.

Kris and I started riding together just before dawn on Fri. The very first thing I did was to lose my tracker, which I realized a few switchbacks into the first climb. We used Kris's tracker to ask people to look at the map and tell us where it says I am. Apparently I dropped it right past the gate at the exit from the campground, so I rode an extra 7 miles and gained an extra ~750 ft that day, going back down to pick it up. And Kris's really impressive time includes about 1.5 hours of sitting around waiting on me. At least there were lots and lots of cool Newts to look at as we waited



Kris pulled away somewhere in Fort Hunter Liggett, and I haven't seen him since! I camped off the Soda Springs trail:



Talked to a hiker who said that I was only a mile behind, but unlike Kris, I felt dead and stopping for the night. I tried to be smart, and looked up the weather forecasts before we left. They said "slight chance of tiny amounts of rain during the first night". I wanted to get a hotel that night to avoid being soaked, but they were all really far, and the SLIGHT chance of TINY amounts of rain seemed like a reasonable risk, especially since there weren't really any clouds. I have a down quilt, no bivy, and no rain jacket. It started sprinkling at 3AM. It's dark, and there isn't anywhere obvious to go, so I put my tyvek groundsheet above me instead of below me. Then it started to really rain. Hard. I learned that tyvek isn't really waterproof: instead it slowly absorbs water like a sponge, and then leaks out on the other side. It was much better than nothing, though. When it finally dawned, at 6AM, I hastily packed everything up, and walked down the trail in the rain and fog. There's some sort of barn at the end, where I tried to wait out the storm, but after a few hours, I gave up, and rode through it. The thought was to find the nearest hotel to take a hot shower, try to dry stuff out, and probably quit. Apparently only one of my bags was waterproof, so most of what I have was now soaked (except the quilt, which is just wet).

Kris has his own exciting version of this story, that he can reply with.

Riding through the rain and fog on the PCH didn't feel very safe, but moving did make it feel less cold. I felt good-enough to ride past the first town without stopping, then the second town, then the third town. I really did need to dry out my stuff before camping in it again, so I stopped at the last possible place with lodging: Atascadero. This worked great, but I ended up only doing 64 miles that day, which put me off the pace I wanted to keep, and I never really caught up. The next day was the hills in Atascadero, Cerro Alto, the SLO single track, the rail, High Mountain, and the dirt bike trails; which is a lot, so I couldn't make up the time. The next day was Carrizo, where I could potentially do big miles, but I was fighting a head wind all day, so I made it to New Cuyama, but no further. To add insult to injury, the wind changed as I was doing the last part on Foothill Rd, so it was STILL a head wind. At least that's what it felt like. New Cuyama is close-enough to the end, where a hard push is enough to finish in one day, which is what I did.

On the way to Pozo there was a group of vultures feasting on this:



Did this guy escape? Or do we have wild hogs?

Not a lot in the way of flowers this year. This patch of purples at the South end of Elkhorn was the best I saw:



I guess the bike did OK? Unclear what is reasonable to expect. I had:

- My beloved dinner-plate-sized dork disk didn't survive the SLO single track, and I had to toss it

- Either the SLO single track or the rail sections punctured my tire, which I discovered in Santa Margarita. It would hold at 20PSI, and at 40PSI if standing still. But riding at 40PSI would open it up again. I just lived with it until the next day, but when I finally decided to plug it, the sealant has leaked out, and I had to tube it instead

- Brakes are now sounding really alarming. Maybe this trip wore out the pads. I should check.

- Drive train is extremely crunchy. Oil fixes it, but only for about 20 miles. Something is bent, or has crud in it. Need to check that too

Congrats to all the riders! We all know how challenging this is.


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

Thanks again to Erin and all who helped make this adventure happen! Congrats to all who toed the line, and thanks to those I met for helping to make the ride special. It was a pleasure sharing a few miles and resupply stops with you all. Levels of supportiveness, strong riding, and general awesomeness felt very high at this event. 

Nice ride reports! I love seeing the route through others' eyes and at other times. If anyone is still looking to relive it vicariously, here's one more ride report.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Great route this year Erin, and others. I loved the loop from 2020 but the point to point touching most corners of the LPNF this year made it even more epic! 

Nice to meet and ride with many of you out there. Meeting other riders is a big part of what makes these events awesome, and I'm sure I'll see many of you again. 

Here's my trip report, still in progress. Hope to finish it up in the next couple days. I spent an extra few days in the area doing more rides so will post pics from those eventually as well. 









TR - Tour de los Padres 2022


I headed up to Santa Barbara a couple weeks ago for the 2022 edition of the Tour de Los Padres bikepack. I rode the "rat flu edition" of the TDLP two years ago. It was a great loop route and one I wanted to do again. When I found out this year's route has been expanded into a long point...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

shredchic said:


> Ok. Here is the rope. I tested a foot placement and initially triggered a minor slide. But it’s amazing this seems to feel normal to you


Well I wouldn't call that normal. But we have similar slide areas in some of our steeper Socal mountain ranges, and they can be very hard to fix effectively. I could probably name 5-6 trails that have sections like that. You just have to be careful as you cross them.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Alissa said:


> Nice ride reports! I love seeing the route through others' eyes and at other times. If anyone is still looking to relive it vicariously, here's one more ride report.


Thanks for the writeup! I like seeing other riders take on the rides as well. It was nice to ride with you for a little on day 1. Your pedal into the night was quite epic but you were right about it being a nice time to pedal the highway. Ben and I had a laugh as you rolled past us in Gorda as the storekeeper had agreed to stay open half our longer when we told her you were close behind me. 

I know the exact spot where you picked up that PO on Fernandez. I get it bad as well and try to avoid it. Brandon found a solid stick so I beat the PO branches back so we could get through cleanly. Hopefully it heals up soon. I've found the acid in vinegar helps with the itch like it does for bug bites, and repeated applications of rubbing alcohol dries it up which helps it heal faster. Make sure to wipe down your bike and other gear so you don't get secondary exposure!


----------



## veganshredder (Jul 30, 2017)

Alissa said:


> Thanks again to Erin and all who helped make this adventure happen! Congrats to all who toed the line, and thanks to those I met for helping to make the ride special. It was a pleasure sharing a few miles and resupply stops with you all. Levels of supportiveness, strong riding, and general awesomeness felt very high at this event.
> 
> Nice ride reports! I love seeing the route through others' eyes and at other times. If anyone is still looking to relive it vicariously, here's one more ride report.


Awesome write up!!! Nice riding with you and hope the poison oak heals up quickly!!! I know that exact section of PO too - big branches on each side of the trail for 10 feet or so. We did our best to tank it, but definitely swiped our clothes. Since I'm also incredibly allergic to PO, I made a strong effort to wash off w/ Dawn dish soap, willow leaves as exfoliant, and the water at queen bee campground. There's this exfoliant cream called Zanfel - they have some patents that supposedly extract the urushiol from your skin, effectively removing the irritant and increasing your recovery rate. It's expensive stuff, but it's the only thing I've ever used that actually gets rid of the reaction. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## veganshredder (Jul 30, 2017)

Also FYI - a local SLO bike legend and my friend, Tony, installed the spigot at Queen Bee CG. His work and love for that area essentially made it possible to get through the La Panza range and into Carrizo with water to spare. Without that, we'd by SOL until the fire station or cow troughs in Carrizo. Thanks Tony!


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

evdog said:


> Thanks for the writeup! I like seeing other riders take on the rides as well. It was nice to ride with you for a little on day 1. Your pedal into the night was quite epic but you were right about it being a nice time to pedal the highway. Ben and I had a laugh as you rolled past us in Gorda as the storekeeper had agreed to stay open half our longer when we told her you were close behind me.
> 
> I know the exact spot where you picked up that PO on Fernandez. I get it bad as well and try to avoid it. Brandon found a solid stick so I beat the PO branches back so we could get through cleanly. Hopefully it heals up soon. I've found the acid in vinegar helps with the itch like it does for bug bites, and repeated applications of rubbing alcohol dries it up which helps it heal faster. Make sure to wipe down your bike and other gear so you don't get secondary exposure!


Oh shoot, haha sorry I missed you guys in Gorda. That was kind of you and the storekeeper. I hadn't planned on hitting a store that day and was on a mission to reach San Simeon so didn't even check to see if it was open. 

Great writeup so far! The first day was kind of a blur by the time I wrote mine, but all your detail and pictures brought it back. It was nice to ride with you as well.

Thanks for the PO tips, will add those to my list. Glad you managed to get through cleanly! Fortunately mine is finally healing up.


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

veganshredder said:


> Awesome write up!!! Nice riding with you and hope the poison oak heals up quickly!!! I know that exact section of PO too - big branches on each side of the trail for 10 feet or so. We did our best to tank it, but definitely swiped our clothes. Since I'm also incredibly allergic to PO, I made a strong effort to wash off w/ Dawn dish soap, willow leaves as exfoliant, and the water at queen bee campground. There's this exfoliant cream called Zanfel - they have some patents that supposedly extract the urushiol from your skin, effectively removing the irritant and increasing your recovery rate. It's expensive stuff, but it's the only thing I've ever used that actually gets rid of the reaction.
> 
> Happy Trails!


Thanks! I enjoyed riding with you guys too! I appreciate the PO tips, that sounds promising. Will have to stock up for next time since I seem to be hyper-sensitive now.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is the PO tunnel on Fernandez, partially chopped back. There's no way anyone ahead of us got through this spot without contact.


----------



## dima5 (10 mo ago)

I went through there in the dark. That probably helped.


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

evdog said:


> Here is the PO tunnel on Fernandez, partially chopped back. There's no way anyone ahead of us got through this spot without contact.


Yep that's the spot! Surprised I didn't get even more actually, looking at that.


----------



## Braden (Jan 19, 2021)

Alissa said:


> Yep that's the spot! Surprised I didn't get even more actually, looking at that.


Yeah, that’s ripe! It seems to be less and less severe each time I get it, but a few years ago riding in the rain, pedal strike and off I went into bushes just like that. I had to use the branches to shimmy back up the cliff. It took several shots in the ass and a visit to the ER before I could open my eyes and see again! 
Happy it stuck to your arm only Alissa. Great read!


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

Braden said:


> Yeah, that’s ripe! It seems to be less and less severe each time I get it, but a few years ago riding in the rain, pedal strike and off I went into bushes just like that. I had to use the branches to shimmy back up the cliff. It took several shots in the ass and a visit to the ER before I could open my eyes and see again!
> Happy it stuck to your arm only Alissa. Great read!


Geez Braden! That sounds really rough. Thanks for making me feel better about my arm.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

ec_duz_it said:


> Thanks Sasha, Your blog explains why there is no group photo of the tour route start. Wow, I guess some folks just decided to skip the group photo/group start, and they just went ahead and started ahead of the group! In all 9 years of the TDLP, this has never happened, and that is certainly not the way we do group starts. I don't even know why I need to state this. This should be common sense and common courtesy: If you sign up for a group start, that means you start with the group! If you want to start at a different time than the group, then by all means please sign up as an ITT rider and start on your own schedule. I remember back in 2015 our shuttle car broke down on the way to Frazier Park and that delayed us by at least an hour. But the riders that were already in Frazier Park patiently waited for us to arrive so we could all start together. They were getting impatient due to the delay, but they showed class and good sportsmanship.
> 
> On another note, it looks like Kristopher Wehage just set a new fastest known time for the proper route. Congrats to Kristopher!


Oh gosh - this was my first grand depart on the TdLP, and I am pretty sure messing up the start was my bad. I apologize profusely to everyone. I thought we were late when we arrived in the shuttle. We took such a long way around to get there, and then had to make a gas station pit stop. I thought everyone was waiting for us. I could have sworn it was after 9:00am when I started rolling. But now looking at my Strava, I pushed the start button at 8:41AM. (WTH?) I didn't know we were going to do a photo, but I should have known. Anyway - I am super sorry for that. I too would have liked that photo.  Absolutely no hard feelings Erin if you need to relegate my time or deduct time.

I love your write-up Sasha and congratulations for a ride well done! My mileage plan for the day was a lot lower than yours! Regarding "racing", I do find it fulfilling to just aim to reach my personal time/mileage/el goals, as you did. I also just like going on an adventure, getting away from screens, figuring out how to get myself out of predicaments, lol. It's a fun (yet challenging) way to play bikes and I hope you do find your cup of tea in these things.

Can't wait to catch up on all the other ride reports.

And sorry, again


----------



## kristopher (9 mo ago)

Great job everyone! What a fantastic route.

Now that I have had a chance to mentally process everything, I figured I would give my belated ride report:

I did the proper route as an ITT, starting the same time as Dima from the Arroyo Seco Campground at 5:50AM on Friday, April 15. Dima and I had an agreement that we would set out together, but split up if one of us was feeling better. We ended up staying together until we hit the pavement in Fort Hunter Liggett, where I pulled away in my aero bars. I covered 140 miles on day 1. At 3 am, I took a 2 hour nap on the side of the road outside of Templeton, behind a bush.

I woke up to rain at 5 am, and got packed up and back on the bike in less than ten minutes. The only place open in Templeton was the Human Bean coffee shop, so I grabbed some coffee and breakfast sandwiches and kept moving. It was windy and rainy most of the day with total whiteout when I summited Cerro Alto Peak. I was excited about the downhill on the Botanical trail, but the rain had turned the trail into sticky mud that got into everything. I ended up walking and carrying my bike down most of it. If I did set my bike down for even a moment, the wheels quickly jammed up with mud again and I spent a lot of time cleaning it out. Once I got to the bottom, the trail had dried out and the sun finally came out. Too bad, because that trail looks like it would be really fun with the right conditions and right bike... Good incentive to come back to this area again.

I was a little nervous when I resupplied in Santa Margarita about having enough food to make it to New Cuyama, so I loaded up on extra food and spent some time taking inventory and charging my devices at the CaliWala food market. Food ended up not to be an issue at all (Santa Margarita was the last food resupply of the route for me). At around 10pm, I arrived to the base of the Hi Mountain Lookout climb. I was spent from the carry-a-bike earlier in the day, too tired for the climb and disappointed about covering only 60 miles. I slept 6 hours, then started the climb up at 4am. The views became more amazing as I climbed to the summit. And THEN a rocket launched from the Vandenberg air force base 35 miles south of me. What an incredible morning to reenergize me for the second half of the route!

I finished Hi Mountain Peak, the OHV area and the Fernandez trail by early afternoon. I filled up on water at the queen bee campground and then caught a tail wind into the Carizzo plain. I got to New Cuyama around 1 or 2 am and filled up water on the church sprinklers. I calculated that I had enough food to get me through the final day, so I pushed on into the night. By 5 am, after 130 miles, I had made it a little past Aliso park campground and was starting to fall asleep at the handlebars, so I took a 2 hr nap on the side of the trail.

On day 4, I started the hike a bike up to Sierra Madre rd, checked out the cabin and attempted to summit big pine. However I missed the summit by a few hundred meters - so I wasted all that time crashing about in the forest for nothing. Oh well. I did get the other time bonuses along the way (but not the singletrack heavy option).

It was a fun rip down Buckhorn and Camuesa. The gravel bike worked out pretty well for most of day 4, but it would have been nice to have lower gearing. I spent most of the day mashing in my smallest gear (38x41). The gravel bike however was definitely not suited to Romero canyon. It was dark and windy and I ended up walking most of it. To make things more spicy, about halfway down my headlight battery went out (so I could only see using the light powered by my generator hub). I was pretty relieved to get back on pavement for the last few miles to the Brewhouse.

I arrived to the finish line at 3:51 am on Tuesday, April 19 for a total ride time of 3 days, 22 hours, 1 minute!

-kris


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

That photo you took is insane Kris! Very cool!

Wait a second, it was Julie who started the false start on the tour route? WTF, that's the last person in the world I would have guessed do that! Apology accepted, what's done is done. However, there has to be some creative way of still producing a tour route group start photo? Is anyone good at photoshop? 

Looks like Gregg D is heading out this Thursday for an ITT of the tour route. Should be fun to watch his dot!


----------



## ec_duz_it (Aug 25, 2020)

Wow Gregg is killing it out there today! I checked Max's GPX file from 2020. The 2021 and 2022 tour route is about 4 hours longer than the 2020 tour route, so if Gregg can finish around 22 hours, that would be very close to Max's 2020 time. If he can finish under 21 hours, then that would beat Max's 2020 time. Go Gregg!


----------



## Gregg D (Jan 1, 2021)

ec_duz_it said:


> Wow Gregg is killing it out there today! I checked Max's GPX file from 2020. The 2021 and 2022 tour route is about 4 hours longer than the 2020 tour route, so if Gregg can finish around 22 hours, that would be very close to Max's 2020 time. If he can finish under 21 hours, then that would beat Max's 2020 time. Go Gregg!


That was fun! This was a last minute idea. I’ve done the TDLP is some form every year since 2015 - so I had to figure out something. I had a time window and felt good - why not the Tour Route?!? I rode with minimal stopping. 7am start. Didn’t see a soul on Pinos then mashed it to the Pistachio farm for a quick bottle refill from their jet stream of purified water. I pushed hard to New Cayama. I ran into the cafe and ordered a veg burger and fries, went next door and grabbed supplies. I chugged a chicken noodle soup straight from the can. Then hit the bathroom, packed the food, stuffed fries in the top tube bag and hit the road. That was my only official stop - I think it was under 30min. Aliso Canyon road is always hot! Then I charged up the singletrack with minimal HAB. Up on the ridge it was beautiful - most of my stops were either to pee or add/shed layers. I’ve never been to the cabin - that was cool. I got some water that lasted until Camuesa road. I was feeling pretty good. It’s really hard to cram 300+ calories per hour but I did it. I basically set an alert on my Wahoo for every hour (EAT!). By the end I was thoroughly annoyed. I made it to Big Pine for the last light - amazing. Then really just gave it my all from there. I rewarded myself with a Red Bull around 11:30pm. Passed and then dreamed of the hot springs, then up Romero road. Romero singletrack seemed to last forever!!! I made it to the Brewhouse by 3:45am. That was a total of 20 hours and 45 min.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Gregg D said:


> I *chugged a chicken noodle soup straight from the can*. Then hit the bathroom, packed the food, *stuffed fries in the top tube bag *


A couple more things to file under "things people who don't do bikepacking races won't understand" 

Awesome ride, Gregg!


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

That explains why I can never clean Aliso - I never had fries in my top tube bag! Gregg your snack fu is strong. 💪💪💪


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

For anyone interested I spent another week in the area after TDLP and added those rides to my trip report. TR - Tour de los Padres 2022

Relevant to TDLP I rode much of the final singletrack option the first day, some awesome singletrack. The last couple days were over in Ojai. I rode Red Reef and Lion Canyon for the first time, and then Middle Sespe the next day. The first two were awesome, Middle Sespe not so much. If it were clear, Lion and Middle Sespe would be an awesome addition to the loop route from a couple years ago. 

Also wanted to post up a youtube channel that popped up for me yesterday. This guy is currently through hiking the Condor Trail. Similar to TDLP it traverses the entire Los Padres NF. Of course it goes through all the wilderness areas so it is quite a different route, but overlaps or crosses TDLP in quite a few spots. If you ever wondered where some of those trails go that split off from our route, this guy shows you what they're like. He is still out there right now. Makes what we went through look like a cake walk!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Forgot to add...here's the Condor Trail route for anyone interested. Condor Trail


----------



## Alissa (10 mo ago)

evdog said:


> Forgot to add...here's the Condor Trail route for anyone interested. Condor Trail


I saw that trail mentioned somewhere and briefly thought about trying to hike it... Maybe it's a good thing I didn't. 

Thanks for sharing all the additional writeups and pictures!


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Alissa said:


> I saw that trail mentioned somewhere and briefly thought about trying to hike it... Maybe it's a good thing I didn't.


I'd say definitely good thing you didn't. The videos are an easy watch (short) and worth it. The number of ticks might give you nightmares : )


----------



## Scott M (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm getting packed up today to head out on the route tomorrow for my ITT. I'll probably get rolling around noon -- just in time to catch the heat of the afternoon for the first climbs! 

As it turns out, the group of friends I typically go camping with chose Arroyo Seco for our Memorial Day camping trip, so I'll be returning to the start for some more camping and recovery as soon as my tour is done. I've arranged a ride to camp with some friends in Santa Barbara, I just have to get myself to their house before they leave Thursday night. 

I've done a few long bikepacking trips before but this is the first time I'll also be a dot on a tracking map, so maybe that will provide some accountability and motivation when I want to sit down and quit pedaling. 

I'm excited for this trip and grateful to everyone who makes cool things like TDLP exist -- Erin, the trail scouts and everyone who wrote trip reports this year. Thanks y'all!


----------



## nancyrides (Nov 12, 2020)

Enjoy it out there!


----------



## mchapek (9 mo ago)

Scott M said:


> I'm getting packed up today to head out on the route tomorrow for my ITT. I'll probably get rolling around noon -- just in time to catch the heat of the afternoon for the first climbs!
> 
> As it turns out, the group of friends I typically go camping with chose Arroyo Seco for our Memorial Day camping trip, so I'll be returning to the start for some more camping and recovery as soon as my tour is done. I've arranged a ride to camp with some friends in Santa Barbara, I just have to get myself to their house before they leave Thursday night.
> 
> ...


Hey Scott...it was awesome watching your dot go, you were amazing! I don't know how you do it (the heat)...I was feeling great until I left Santa Margarita and boy did it get hot quick! Got to the singletrack turnoff and I knew I had no hope of making it up that (did it on an empty bike a month earlier so I knew what was waiting for me). I was already in survival mode...I fold like a cheap tent when it goes to triple-digits. Kept to the pavement, hoping to wait out the heat at Pozo but it just kept getting hotter. I knew I was done, had really been hoping the warmer weather would hold off for another week and give me a chance...just bad timing. Sorry we never got to meet...don't even know where/when you passed me, but you were amazing! Maybe next year....Well done sir!!!


----------



## Scott M (Apr 19, 2016)

Well, that was a great ride. I finished the route on Thursday, then quickly washed up and headed back to Arroyo Seco for Memorial Day weekend camping with family & friends. I'm happy with how everything went out there, despite crashing onto my face on South Coast Ridge Road and riding through 90-100 degree temps for four of the six days. I'm going to write up a proper trip report soon, but for now here's one of my favorite photos, taken a little after sunrise from Buckhorn Road on the final day.


----------



## Michael M (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## bargs (5 mo ago)

Hi, reading all of the awesome stories here has been really inspiring. I’ve just purchased a bike packing frame and am building it up.

I looked on the website for the tour route GPS files and couldn’t find them. Is there another spot I might look, or are they removed on purpose? Or somehow only available on desktop?

hope to get on the start line sooner or later. Any help you could provide is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr Raney (10 mo ago)

bargs said:


> Hi, reading all of the awesome stories here has been really inspiring. I’ve just purchased a bike packing frame and am building it up.
> 
> I looked on the website for the tour route GPS files and couldn’t find them. Is there another spot I might look, or are they removed on purpose? Or somehow only available on desktop?
> 
> hope to get on the start line sooner or later. Any help you could provide is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


Here is the Tour Route on Ride With GPS: TDLP_Tour_Route_2022_FINAL_2022.03.30
Download the route offline for using it during the tour.


----------

